# Is coopers halal?



## stehowardtlr (24/3/15)

Are coopers malt products halal?


----------



## verysupple (24/3/15)

You are joking, right?


----------



## Beak (24/3/15)

My coopers canned brew occasionally blow up!!


----------



## stehowardtlr (24/3/15)

I know, hope this isn't true.


----------



## kaiserben (24/3/15)

April fool's day is 8 days away.


----------



## slcmorro (24/3/15)

You realise no products that contain alcohol even in the slightest amount is halal, right?


----------



## manticle (24/3/15)

Yes. It's bacon free. Who gives a ****? If it was kosher, would you care?
Rubbish meaningless scare campaign. Drink it cos you like it, leave it if you don't.


----------



## stehowardtlr (24/3/15)

Its coopers malt products that seem to be halal. Malt on its own isnt alcohol. Very dodgy.


----------



## pyrosx (24/3/15)

We're all now dumber for having read that


----------



## stehowardtlr (24/3/15)

Why?


----------



## supertonio (24/3/15)

What, like how you get slaughtered by coopers beer?


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/15)

Wow, and it's valid all the way until 2005!


----------



## manticle (24/3/15)

stehowardtlr said:


> Its coopers malt products that seem to be halal. Malt on its own isnt alcohol. Very dodgy.


What's dodgy? What do you think halal actually is?


----------



## luggy (24/3/15)

Seriously f***king stupid that is. 
a. Who cares 
b. It's Propaganda espoused by nationalistic bigots. 

Never mind that coopers is the last wholly owned major Australian brewery


----------



## Blind Dog (24/3/15)

who gives a fcuk if it is halal? I struggling to see any relevance to anything at all


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/3/15)

coopers make malt extracts that go on to be used in food products all over the world, why the **** wouldn't they get the rubber stamp? It'd close them off to markets where their products _may_ be used as an ingredient in halal food.

did you know our government subsidises every major religion by way of tax breaks? by being Australian you're _supporting_ islam. suck shit.

do you eat weet-bix, even though (I'm assuming) you're not a seventh-day adventist?


----------



## Dan Dan (24/3/15)

Anything that tells me to buy Boags instead of Coopers deserves ridicule, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## wereprawn (24/3/15)

Wow. There is nothing wrong with choosing not to fund Islam through the halal certification. Poor Op gets flayed for asking a simple question.


----------



## kaiserben (25/3/15)

stehowardtlr said:


> Its coopers malt products that seem to be halal. Malt on its own isnt alcohol. Very dodgy.


The dodgiest thing here is that ridiculous image saying "as far as we know [Boags] do not use Halal certified". As far as we know? Top notch research by whatever bigoted clown originally wrote this. 

Tomorrow night I'm going to make sure to grab dinner from my favourite restaurant (which is Halal certified and run by Muslims *gasp*, but who gives a stuff?) 





wereprawn said:


> Wow. There is nothing wrong with choosing not to fund Islam through the halal certification. Poor Op gets flayed for asking a simple question.


Maybe because it doesn't fund Islam.


----------



## superstock (25/3/15)

kaiserben said:


> Maybe because it doesn't fund Islam.
> 
> 
> Checkout who issues the halal certificate and where the payment for the certificate goes


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

ok:



> *How are the funds from halal certification used?*
> The service fees paid to Halal Australia for halal certification and accreditation are used to maintain the normal costs of running a registered business in Australia. These include overhead costs such as utilities, rent, inventory and supplies, and employee salaries, as well as income taxes paid to the Australian government. Inspection fees also include auditing services, which are undertaken to maintain quality control of the premises and products and which cover standard expenses such as service, transportation and travel time.
> 
> Halal Australia is proud to be an Australian business and in accordance with the Australian Government’s values statement has always undertaken to respect the values of Australian society and obey its laws. Halal certification profits DO NOT go towards supporting any terrorist activities or violent politically motivated religious organisations. Nor do we have anything to do with any organisation or group anywhere in the world that incites violence and are not aligned with our values of freedom, egalitarianism, equality of opportunity, and mutual respect and tolerance.


http://www.halal-australia.com.au/clarifying-misconceptions-about-halal/


----------



## kaiserben (25/3/15)

superstock said:


> Checkout who issues the halal certificate and where the payment for the certificate goes


Yes, I have, which is why I said that Halal Certification does not fund Islam. My source is reputable, and not some random internet image made in MS Paint by some bigoted fool.


----------



## manticle (25/3/15)

If you can't cope with halal certification, don't buy the product. While you're not buying it, do some research into what it is. There are far worse backings behind commercial products than that. 

I guess if you equate Islam with IS because they share letters of the alphabet, then critical thinking is neither a talent nor an aspiration. You buy boags liquid malt next time you're brewing.


----------



## manticle (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Wow. There is nothing wrong with choosing not to fund Islam through the halal certification. Poor Op gets flayed for asking a simple question.


I have some non halal tissues for you both. Will post at my expense.


----------



## nosco (25/3/15)

I was under the impression that Halal in regards to food only relates to meat and alcohol so unless Coopers are putting pigs blood in malt extract then it's pure BS.


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ok:
> 
> 
> http://www.halal-australia.com.au/clarifying-misconceptions-about-halal/


Hmm....If that is the case, why have some some Australian certifiers become so wealthy by running these businesses. Is it fair, in your opinion, that the costs of certification for products sold domestically, are passed on to consumers, whom the vast majority of are not Muslim? Almost all of these products are naturally halal anyway and require no "certification" for muslims to consume. Did you know that Australian muslims still ate food before halal certification in Australia?

Edit- And why don't most certified products even carry a halal logo.?Would think it would be displayed so muslims could be informed and buy those products. I understand why many people consider halal certification dodgy.


----------



## kaiserben (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Hmm....If that is the case, why have some some Australian certifiers become so wealthy by running these businesses. Is it fair, in your opinion, that the costs of certification for products sold domestically, are passed on to consumers, whom the vast majority of are not Muslim? Almost all of these products are naturally halal anyway and require no "certification" for muslims to consume. Did you know that Australian muslims still ate food before halal certification in Australia?
> 
> Edit- And why don't most certified products even carry a halal logo.?Would think it would be displayed so muslims could be informed and buy those products. I understand why many people consider halal certification dodgy.


Who has become wealthy exactly? Did you see this on A Current Affair in between segments about dole bludgers and illegal immigrant boat people stealing jobs from true blue Aussie war veterans?
From that same website under the very next heading: 

EDIT (inserted link)
http://www.halal-australia.com.au/clarifying-misconceptions-about-halal/



> *Are Australian consumers who purchase halal certified goods paying a “Islamic” religious tax?*
> 
> Consumers should be made aware that statements such as these are sensationalist rumours designed to incite fear amongst Australian consumers. Such statements are misleading and unequivocally incorrect.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaiserben (25/3/15)

Australian Food & Grocery Council 
http://www.afgc.org.au/about-afgc/our-policies/halal-certification/


> *Why should I have to pay for certification on the products I buy?*
> The costs of certification for major food and beverage manufacturers are negligible in terms of the total manufacturing cost base and highly unlikely to influence wholesale pricing. Companies that pursue Halal certification generally do so in order to increase sales opportunities to a broader range of consumers.


And the actual, real life costs involved are laid out at this link http://muslimsaustralia.com.au/halal-accreditation-3/ (scroll down to "Schedule of Fees & Charges") 

I reckon I'll trust these credible sources rather than some crackpot anti-Halal image circulating the internet. 

(EDIT: typo in name of organisation I quoted)


----------



## superstock (25/3/15)

kaiserben said:


> Yes, I have, which is why I said that Halal Certification does not fund Islam. My source is reputable, and not some random internet image made in MS Paint by some bigoted fool.


Now you know why i posted that. My ex worked for a group of muslims for all of our marriage, no problems here.


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

kaiserben said:


> Who has become wealthy exactly? Did you see this on A Current Affair in between segments about dole bludgers and illegal immigrant boat people stealing jobs from true blue Aussie war veterans?
> From that same website under the very next heading:
> 
> EDIT (inserted link)
> http://www.halal-australia.com.au/clarifying-misconceptions-about-halal/


This bloke, for one, by his own admission. Mohamed El-Mouelhy,


----------



## mje1980 (25/3/15)

He's become wealthy through legitimate business??, let's get him!!!!!!!!! Almost as bad as those damn baby boomers, ruining everything for everyone.


----------



## slcmorro (25/3/15)




----------



## toolio666 (25/3/15)

If we're not doing halal, does that mean I can't have a kebab on the way home after a drunken night out? No more late night lamb sandwiches? I ask you, how is that true blue?


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> suck shit.


Ba ha ha, haven't heard that in years. 

Actually I wish there was more of this kind of thing (unsolicited religiosity, not shit sucking). Just think if both the koran _and _the Gideon's bible were issued to the bedside tables hotel / motel chains. You could fold the bed sheets in to a scale model of the Hindu kush Mt range and fashion macrame tanks and Landcruisers and IEDs from the relevant scriptures and enact a war against the Taliban / or repel the infidels, depending on where you stand on the issue. 
About time we found out how the koran stacks up against the bible for rolling blunts to.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Hmm....If that is the case, why have some some Australian certifiers become so wealthy by running these businesses.


Wait, is it funding the amorphous, nebulous, unidentifiable "Islam"? Or is it funding wealthy individual businesses?

Why you think either is bad is beyond me.


----------



## takai (25/3/15)

slcmorro said:


>


That wont be good for your mash...


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

takai said:


> That wont be good for your mash...


Wouldn't the additional protein aid in head retention?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

Mmm...wonder how many racist bigots will be attracted to this thread ( like moths to a light )

I better get onto the Australian Defence League and get them onto this thread. They are really good at explaining why we need to boycott any product that is Halal certified.


******* pathetic that anyone can pin Halal certification to terrorism. But dont let the truth get in the way of a good internet hate campaign


----------



## verysupple (25/3/15)

If you boycott halal products because you're against paying extra for having it certified for something you don't give a toss about, then you sure as shit better not be eating anything that's Heart Smart, Certified Organic, MSA graded beef...you get the idea. Unless of course you have heart disease, are accutely allergic to all inorganic compounds, and are so paranoid about eating dodgy beef that you need a little logo to tell you it's OK to eat it...even though it's _not _in the pet food section of the supermarket (which probably wouldn't kill you anyway if you cooked it).


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm...wonder how many racist bigots will be attracted to this thread (flies to shit )
> 
> I better get onto the Australian Defence League and get them onto this thread. They are really good at explaining why we need to boycott any product that is Halal certified.
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## spog (25/3/15)

slcmorro said:


>


Want sauce with that ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

Just dont get me started on vegan certification. No way on Gods ( or Allah's ) earth am I giving up steak or bacon.


Interestingly it cost more to change the artwork on a product label that it costs for " insert certification here"

I reckon we should start boycotting printers for raising the cost of food.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

Coopers also donate to the state Libs.


----------



## verysupple (25/3/15)

That's a much more heinous act.


----------



## madpierre06 (25/3/15)

supertonio said:


> What, like how you get slaughtered by coopers beer?


. That's happened more than once.


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

I don't & will not support anything that I know is even remotely associated with Halal certification.
I'm no racist bigot but I kind of like our free & democratic way of life & if any organization wants to compromise that via a third party, they can kiss my arse & I refuse to support it in any way. Do I know that they support IS or terrorist organizations? No I don't & they will tell you that they don't in any way shape or form but I smell a rat.
Support if you wish but I'm staying well clear of it all even if I am now looking down the barrel of not eating Cadbury chocolate anymore. I just don't trust the certification or the organization sorry!


----------



## TimT (25/3/15)

Is alcohol actually restricted in the Q'uran? Or just in the surahs?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

Do you realise that halal malt extract and non-halal malt extract are exactly the same?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

I'd also be more likely to boycott chocolate for the below reason than halal certification: http://www.confectionerynews.com/Manufacturers/Cocoa-child-slavery-case-against-Nestle-ADM-and-Cargill-proceeds


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> I don't & will not support anything that I know is even remotely associated with Halal certification.
> I'm no racist bigot


Ahh the old I'm not a racist bigot but... the sure sign that the rest of what is posted will be racist bigotry.

Yes sir, actually by your own admission you are a racist bigot. Technically an islamophobic bigot.You refuse to support something because it has a connection to islam. That sir is islamophobia. You don't really understand what the issue with it is, but you have a vague feeling of unease so you act on it by rejecting it rather than learning about it. That sir is bigotry.

A lot of halal certified stuff is also kosher certified. Technically that means it should somehow spontaneously self combust.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

I'm going to out myself as bigoted against all religions & faith based organisations, but I also think boycotting companies for having halal certification makes no difference to the religiosity of people. If anything it would be counter productive to something that I do support which is independent Australian owned breweries. The key to beating faith is education, and if anything we should be pressuring our governments to revoke tax breaks for religions and treat them just like any other corporation (and getting proselytising chaplains out of schools). Catholic priests **** kids, and our PM is catholic, what do I do... boycott Australia?


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

Airgead said:


> Ahh the old I'm not a racist bigot but... the sure sign that the rest of what is posted will be racist bigotry.
> 
> Yes sir, actually by your own admission you are a racist bigot. Technically an islamophobic bigot.You refuse to support something because it has a connection to islam. That sir is islamophobia. You don't really understand what the issue with it is, but you have a vague feeling of unease so you act on it by rejecting it rather than learning about it. That sir is bigotry.
> 
> A lot of halal certified stuff is also kosher certified. Technically that means it should somehow spontaneously self combust.


You sir can kiss my arse. How is not supporting the Halal certification being racist! I have no racial judgement against Muslim people, Aboriginal people or any foreign nationals at all. If they wish to live in our country & live by our values & way of life, than I welcome that with open arms. What I do not & will not support is extremism of any culture, white Australia inclusive. I actually have some Muslim friends on Facebook & although their cultural beliefs & religion is no where near what I believe in, that's their choice & what they believe in so that all fine with me. If I am suspicious as to where money is going due to the Halal certification, I will continue to not support it. I don't give a shit if you support it, your choice fella. I don't recall seeing too many Muslim's running around beheading people & destroying our free way of life but I do see the extremists doing just that. I'm not tarnishing Muslims with this awful crime so don't assume I'm labeling the religion with the same brush because you misread my post. I don't have Islamophobia you fool.


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

Airgead said:


> You don't really understand what the issue with it is, but you have a vague feeling of unease so you act on it by rejecting it rather than learning about it. That sir is bigotry.


That is freedom of choice, not bigotry.


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> *I'm going to out myself as bigoted against all religions & faith based organisations*, but I also think boycotting companies for having halal certification makes no difference to the religiosity of people. If anything it would be counter productive to something that I do support which is independent Australian owned breweries. The key to beating faith is education, and if anything we should be pressuring our governments to revoke tax breaks for religions and treat them just like any other corporation (and getting proselytising chaplains out of schools). Catholic priests **** kids, and our PM is catholic, what do I do... boycott Australia?


Why? Assessing and forming an opinion based on mountains of evidence hardly makes you a bigot, actually the opposite. If thats the case, then ******* bigot me up also.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

I was mostly responding to Airgead's interpretation.


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm going to out myself as bigoted against all religions & faith based organisations, but I also think boycotting companies for having halal certification makes no difference to the religiosity of people. If anything it would be counter productive to something that I do support which is independent Australian owned breweries. The key to beating faith is education, and if anything we should be pressuring our governments to revoke tax breaks for religions and treat them just like any other corporation (and getting proselytising chaplains out of schools). Catholic priests **** kids, and our PM is catholic, what do I do... boycott Australia?


Yes, education is good. Calling people names ( as many have done on this thread) because they have a different view, is not.

And in response to some previous comments, yes some Australian halal certification schemes are privately owned, but,the wealth some individuals have gained on the back it of it, just goes to show that the costs are not just for administering the processes involved, as the websites would have us believe. No biggie really, but then there are other halal cert groups in Australia who are registered charities who's money distribution needs to be closely scrutinized, with current world events.


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

http://m.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/halal-money-funds-terrorism-jacqui-lambie-20150210-13b868.html


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> That is freedom of choice, not bigotry.


No, no.. actually it is bigotry.

BIGOT. : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance.

The key is obstinate and intolerant. Freedom of choice is where you understand an issue then make a decision based on sound reasoning. A knee jerk reaction is biggotry.

This whole anti-halal thing is islamophobia pure and simple. Its intolerance, racism (religionism technically) and biggotry. Its about time we started calling it what it is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

Haha Jacqui Lambie. Dumb as a block of wood, but good on her for giving it a go.


----------



## Leviathan (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Haha Jacqui Lambie. Dumb as a block of wood, but good on her for giving it a go.


Less attractive than one too.


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Airgead said:


> No, no.. actually it is bigotry.
> 
> BIGOT. : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance.
> 
> ...


Here, here.

Politicalcorrectapoligeticism it is, since we're getting into neologisms here..

Yes, bigotry is silly and can lead to bad things, but holding ideas in contempt, which is all religion basically is, does not make one racist by any stretch. 
Its a pretty hefty salvo to launch at somebody in my opinion Dave.


----------



## JDW81 (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> I'm no racist bigot but I kind of like our free & democratic way of life & if any organization wants to compromise that via a third party, they can kiss my arse & I refuse to support it !


Free and democratic? Like storing metadata to screw journalists who leak stuff that makes the government look bad, dressed up as protection us from all those evil illegal immigrants who wish us harm?


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

Airgead said:


> No, no.. actually it is bigotry.
> 
> BIGOT. : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance.
> 
> ...



What is *FREEDOM OF CHOICE*?

Unfettered right to do what one wants when one wants as one wants, except where it infringes or prevents another from doing what that one wants, and do so on. Also excluded is doing something that would harm one’s self or another.


Law Dictionary: What is FREEDOM OF CHOICE? definition of FREEDOM OF CHOICE (Black's Law Dictionary)



But your not getting it!

I'm not intolerant of Muslims or their beliefs so I'm no bigot.
But classing me as such because I have an intolerance to extremists or thugs that cut the heads off innocent people to demonstrate their intolerance to our freedom & way of life, well I guess I'm guilty. I don't know 100% if the Halal organization has any dealings with any third party or not but I'm very suspicious. Until It's proven otherwise, I'll enjoy my bacon & alcohol & continue to boycott what I feel is suspicious, freedom of choice right? SEE ABOVE FOR CLARIFICATION!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

FFS...eating Halal cert products wont turn you into a Terrosrist as eating a salad wont turn you into a vegetarian. 

And why are people ONLY against Halal certification. What about Kosher...or Organic Cert ( and by the way organic certification is mainly done by private business who are out to make money from it ) or the Heart Tick ( who also approve some McDonalds products ) or MSA Beef...or the MArine Stward Council cert for seafood....its endless


So why pick on Halal...why....some one please explain why without mentioning the words Terrorist, Islam, ISIS..etc

ALL the businesses who provide the certifications are private businesses. They are ALL out to make money. Halal cert is no different to ANY OTHER certification with respect to making money from it.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> What is *FREEDOM OF CHOICE*?
> 
> Unfettered right to do what one wants when one wants as one wants, except where it infringes or prevents another from doing what that one wants, and do so on. Also excluded is doing something that would harm one’s self or another.
> Law Dictionary: What is FREEDOM OF CHOICE? definition of FREEDOM OF CHOICE (Black's Law Dictionary)
> ...


So it's your suspicion that's uninformed bigotry, not your boycott?


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> So it's your suspicion that's uninformed bigotry, not your boycott?


I don't care what you want to call it really.
My choice, my decision.
I'm not having a go at anybody that supports Halal, that's your choice but I'll boycott & purchase what I darn well please. Period!


----------



## QldKev (25/3/15)

Maybe a few could have a read of this Australian Government document

also this website gives some opinions worth a read



I'm not arguing for/against, just posting these links


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

QldKev said:


> Maybe a few could have a read of this Government document
> 
> http://www.aic.gov.au/publications/current%20series/rpp/100-120/rpp114/06_misuse.html


A link to a page telling me that the AIC is redeveloping its website is, I assume, an ironic reference to the relevance of the topic heading (or a diabolical plot by halal certified vegetarian extremists to undermine something extremely impotent)

EDIT - the other link deserves nothing but disdain given its uninformed opinionated drivel


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

Heh, is that second link satire? I can't tell.


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And why are people ONLY against Halal certification. What about Kosher..



Yeah, what about it. Remember this? 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/national-affairs/opinion/anti-israel-bullies-hard-centre-bites-in-chocolate-shop-campaign/story-e6frgd0x-1226118406097


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> I don't care what you want to call it really.
> My choice, my decision.
> I'm not having a go at anybody that supports Halal, that's your choice but I'll boycott & purchase what I darn well please. Period!


It's not even about "supporting" or halal. I don't "support" halal. I don't care about halal. If I am in a shop and I need a steak, the halal nature of the meat won't effect my decision because it has nothing to do with me.

It becomes even more stark with malt. There is no moral in malt. It's grain. If the supplier has made it in a way that makes it acceptable to those with strict beliefs, it is no skin off mine or anyone else's nose.

The grain isn't malted at cruel temperatures, it's not blessed by satan, and it's not funding terrorism. It's grain.


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Freedom of choice and bigotry are not mutually exclusive. You do indeed have free choice to boycott halal. Essentially you have free choice to be a bigot. Its a free choice... it doesn't mean its a good choice or a pleasant choice.

Lets not hide behind freedom of choice here. What you are really saying is that I am free to hold a prejudiced and bigoted opinion based entirely on suspicion and supposition with no basis in fact. Yes, indeed you are.

Lets call this anti halal frenzy what it is - its a mix of islamophobia, xenophobia and in a lot of cases, more that a little racism as well. You are perfectly free to hold those views, but lets not pretend this is all about freedom of choice.


----------



## QldKev (25/3/15)

Blind Dog said:


> A link to a page telling me that the AIC is redeveloping its website is, I assume, an ironic reference to the relevance of the topic heading (or a diabolical plot by halal certified vegetarian extremists to undermine something extremely impotent)
> 
> EDIT - the other link deserves nothing but disdain given its uninformed opinionated drivel


I've fixed up the first link


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

the first link is more to-do with people setting up smaller charities and using them to funnel $$ to dodgey causes / funding self interest / backdoor political donations - and bypassing scrutiny. That is a huge problem in Aus, but there isn't any evidence that Halal Australia are doing this or breaking the law. EDIT: and if there was, seriously, the AFP & ASIO would be all over that shit. Do these facebook crusaders seriously think that they have more information & a better idea than them?

Meanwhile THIS makes my blood boil: http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/backgroundbriefing/2014-07-06/5562744


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

I've done two tours of the middle east and rode a motorcycle from KL to Bangkok. Quite a lot of travel elsewhere as well.

Both area's religious beliefs are primary Muslim.

From my experiences if you were to generalize each encounter I had in both regions they are very different from one another.

I for one, do not like the way the majority of the middle east Muslims treat one another and external populations with "insert belief system here". I believe this is solely based on the religion they hold dear and the perpetuation of handed down beliefs. 

These places are their own, I have no right to dictate how they live and what they do. I'm happy they are able to influence their own environment as this is what I wish for myself and my fellow Australians (what ever race, color or religion they hold dear).

If however a religion / race / color (alien) begins to "negatively" effect our / my environment in anyway they have exceeded their boundaries of rightful influence and I oppose this.

I can see the glaringly obvious hypocritical nature of my beliefs may seem to some by aiding the US / Coalition. However what the media portrays and what what achieved is very different and I cannot expect many to agree. 

Now because I have been educated and experienced their customs first hand and share a negative view of certain Muslim's am I considered a bigot? If so I'm at peace with that.

I'm sure some will enjoy picking apart what I have written to prove or disprove what ever personal beliefs they have as many "racists" and "Anti racists" continue to do on this subject.

These are my beliefs from my experiences and information I have read and believed to be true. They will not sit well with everyone and nor should they.

The whole belief that the all inclusive, moral correct, politically correct non offensive pursuit to everything is the correct one is fundamentally flawed.

I am glad though that people are talking about it. I just hope it continues to be informative and constructive. Not transgress into future violence against any.

Edit; I have not researched or experienced much to do with the Halal certification so I'm yet to really form an opinion based on fact.

I do believe though after reading this thread if a differing process must be taken to achieve this certification then those that wish to buy it should have a different packaging and price to support it. Those that do not should have the option to choose not support this. Beautiful idea but very impracticable to implement as a business.

My reasoning is if you choose to give to a church that money will / may help promote / support that particular religion. I have the freedom to choose if I wish to do this by giving / not giving. Same with charities. Halal certified across the board gives me no option.

For grain in this example no process was changed and the certification was basically a rubber stamp I have no issue with this except the once off application proceeds.

I would like to see a " this product does not need a halal certification" rather than halal certified.


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> FFS...eating Halal cert products wont turn you into a Terrosrist as eating a salad wont turn you into a vegetarian.
> 
> And why are people ONLY against Halal certification. What about Kosher...or Organic Cert ( and by the way organic certification is mainly done by private business who are out to make money from it ) or the Heart Tick ( who also approve some McDonalds products ) or MSA Beef...or the MArine Stward Council cert for seafood....its endless
> 
> ...


 You will find that not all halal certification bodies in Australia are private businesses. Some are charitable organizations.


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Airgead said:


> Freedom of choice and bigotry are not mutually exclusive. You do indeed have free choice to boycott halal. Essentially you have free choice to be a bigot. Its a free choice... it doesn't mean its a good choice or a pleasant choice.
> 
> Lets not hide behind freedom of choice here. What you are really saying is that I am free to hold a prejudiced and bigoted opinion based entirely on suspicion and supposition with no basis in fact. Yes, indeed you are.
> 
> Lets call this anti halal frenzy what it is - its a mix of islamophobia, xenophobia and in a lot of cases, more that a little racism as well. You are perfectly free to hold those views, but lets not pretend this is all about freedom of choice.


I still don't get how rejecting halal makes someone racist. If I start a thread railing against MSG am I automatically prejudiced toward Chinese people?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> You will find that not all halal certification bodies in Australia are private businesses. Some are charitable organizations.


Charitable organisations ( as are NGO's ) are BIG business, dont be fooled that they are not. Its not like the little old ladies from the CWA selling scones at the school fete.

It is still Privately run, whether it be a Business, NGO or Charity.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> I still don't get how rejecting halal makes someone racist. If I start a thread railing against MSG am I automatically prejudiced toward Chinese people?


I am sure if you search Facebook you will come up with an " Australians Against MSG funding the communist party " group


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

QldKev said:


> also this website gives some opinions worth a read


You have got to be kidding me. That site is just plain outright bullshit, hate, racism and prejudice...

A fantastic example of a web site sprouting bullshit and miss information. Believe anything on there the you truly need a reality check


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> I still don't get how rejecting halal makes someone racist. If I start a thread railing against MSG am I automatically prejudiced toward Chinese people?


Are you boycotting MSG because it's bad for you or because it's made by Chinese people?

Pretty sure halal food doesn't have the first reason.


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Are you boycotting MSG because it's bad for you or because it's made by Chinese people?
> 
> Pretty sure halal food doesn't have the first reason.


And that is the difference...


----------



## jlm (25/3/15)

But there is a valid reason for steering away from halal meat from an animal welfare point of view. Myself and a few friends are butchering a few lambs in a week, we'll be shooting them first before bleeding them out, not slitting their throat while pointing them to Mecca to appease a particular sky fairy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

halal slaughtered animals in Aus are bolted first


----------



## dannymars (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Wow. There is nothing wrong with choosing not to fund Islam through the halal certification. Poor Op gets flayed for asking a simple question.


Yes there is, it's based in fear and is plain bigotry and discriminatory.


----------



## dannymars (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Wow. There is nothing wrong with choosing not to fund Islam through the halal certification. Poor Op gets flayed for asking a simple question.


Yes there is, it's based in fear and is plain bigotry and discriminatory.


----------



## Dave70 (25/3/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Are you boycotting MSG because it's bad for you or because it's made by Chinese people?
> 
> Pretty sure halal food doesn't have the first reason.


Nope, but Daves assertion in particular seems to be anyone avoiding or boycotting halal food has a prejudice toward a race. 




jlm said:


> But there is a valid reason for steering away from halal meat from an animal welfare point of view. Myself and a few friends are butchering a few lambs in a week, we'll be shooting them first before bleeding them out, not slitting their throat while pointing them to Mecca to appease a particular sky fairy.


You'll find virtually all meat slaughtered in accordance with halal in Australia still has to die by the rules. Stunned followed by having its throat cut. If not, then people indeed would have grounds for protest.


----------



## verysupple (25/3/15)

I'm boycotting universities because they're supported by the government who also provides support for the citizens and residents of Australia who sometimes decide to become foreign fighters for IS. Universities are clearly the problem here.


----------



## jlm (25/3/15)

Really? I thought part of the whole halal/kosher jibber jabber was that they can't be stunned. Well good for you Allah. You slightly (not a **** of a lot) more progressive than I thought.


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

Thought that the definition of what needs to be excluded to be halal certified would be good to post here.

The religious critic within me first thought that not all these things would be literally written in the quran but you can say the same with what some wacky people interpret form the bible.

-Alcoholic drinks and intoxicants
-Non-Halal animal fat
-Enzymes (microbial enzymes are permissible)
-Gelatine from non-Halal source (fish gelatine is Halal)
-L-cysteine (if from human hair)
-Lard
-Lipase (only animal lipase need be avoided)
-Non-Halal animal shortening
-Pork products
-Unspecified meat broth
-Rennet (All forms should be avoided except for plant, microbial and synthetic rennet, as well as rennet obtained from Halal slaughtered animals)
-Stock (mixed species broth or meat stock)
-Tallow (non-Halal species)
-Carnivorous animals, birds of prey and certain other animals
-Foods contaminated with any of the above products
_Source: Islamic Council of Victoria_


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

dannymars said:


> Yes there is, it's based in fear and is plain bigotry and discriminatory.


I think this is a black and white response. I don't agree with it on the basis that there is legitimate "even PC" reasons why someone may want to do this that may not contain all or any of those reasons you stated. In some circumstances the reason could contain some or all of those.

If you care why read my stupidly long post a page back.


----------



## dannymars (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> ...Muslim people, Aboriginal people or any foreign nationals at all. If they wish to live in our country & live by our values & way of life, than I welcome that with open arms.


LOL, not a racist or bigoted viewpoint at all.


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

dannymars said:


> LOL, not a racist or bigoted viewpoint at all.


Shit mate in all honesty, pack your bag and go to the middle east. Act like you normally do here in Aus and expect everyone around you to accept your ways and views that you posses. I assure you no matter how PC or inclusive or non-rascit you think you are now your in for a fun time.

Aboriginal people aside, they didn't have much choice in the values enforced on them at the time. I think that's a fair and reasonable expectation of all Australians not just immigrants new to this country.


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

dannymars said:


> Yes there is, it's based in fear and is plain bigotry and discriminatory.


So if a person boycotts Catholic churches by not attending mass, because they are not christian, this makes them a bigot and it's discriminatory? If a person boycotts Indonesian products to protest their occupation of,and genocide in, West Papua, that makes them an Islamophobe? Strange thought process you have, IMHO, and political correctness taken to extremes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

did you know our government provides military funding to Indonesia including training for the units in West Papua? let's boycott Australia!


----------



## wereprawn (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> did you know our government provides military funding to Indonesia including training for the units in West Papua? let's boycott Australia!


Yes i do. Living in a democracy, we have the ability to publicly denounce the governments policies and vote accordingly.


----------



## dannymars (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> , and political correctness taken to extremes.


PC lol, ask anyone who knows me... I'm far from PC



elcarter said:


> Shit mate in all honesty, pack your bag and go to the middle east. Act like you normally do here in Aus and expect everyone around you to accept your ways and views that you posses. I assure you no matter how PC or inclusive or non-rascit you think you are now your in for a fun time.
> 
> Aboriginal people aside, they didn't have much choice in the values enforced on them at the time. I think that's a fair and reasonable expectation of all Australians not just immigrants new to this country.


I don't care who you are, nor where you come from, nor even what you do/say as long as you don't rape anyone, kill anyone, bash anyone, steal from anyone... 

Speak whatever language you want, practice whatever religion you like. 

Two wrongs don't make a right, and just because someone would not accept you is not a reason not to accept them.

-------------------

If you are going to go to the lengths and effort of not drinking Cooper's beer out of fear of supporting a religion you don't agree with.... then why don't you actually boycott some products that DO atribute to atrocites such as... 

Animal cruelty, slavery, child labor, deforestation, climate change, free trade agreements etc ??

You wanna make a positive difference through your wallet, that's great! But this blatant islamaphobia is totally misdirected. Sure, find other excuses or reasons for it, but there's bigger issues with our consumer culture that require our attention imo.


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> did you know our government provides military funding to Indonesia including training for the units in West Papua? let's boycott Australia!


+ a few Hurclues aircraft that have been refurbished and re-painted at taxpayers cost.


----------



## mosto (25/3/15)

Pretty much the only two components that greatly shape my purchasing patterns are price and quality.


----------



## droid (25/3/15)

well at least the swearing has died down, quite upsetting for a man of my er, disposition

I had something truly profound to ad, now what the bloody hell was it? Nup, **** it - it's gone


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

dannymars said:


> I don't care who you are, nor where you come from, nor even what you do/say as long as you don't rape anyone, kill anyone, bash anyone, steal from anyone...
> 
> Speak whatever language you want, practice whatever religion you like.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, and just because someone would not accept you is not a reason not to accept them.




I don't care who you are, nor where you come from but please adhere to the laws governing the country you immigrated to as I would when visiting your country of origin. Please be advised that what you say and do may not be tolerated within these lands. For instance inciting racial hatred or abusing women regarding their clothing or lack of. Raping, killing and stealing is also not permitted here.

Speak whatever language you want, practice whatever religion you like. But please begin to learn the language of the country you immigrated to so we can converse and build positive relationships with you and your family. I'm sure many of us will be interested in your way of life, culture and food as well. Feel free to practice your religion in a peaceful way but please do it in private places. Your own home or dedicated place of worship for instance. Please refrain from aggressively pushing your religious views upon those that do not wish them. A polite, mutual conversation about your beliefs is fine but as long as the other party is agreeable to it 

As a member of the Australian public and by adhering to these conditions you have rights afforded to you. One in particular is you are free to challenge these laws that you agreed to be placed upon you when you immigrated. Please do this lawfully and respectfully though proper democratic processes.

You get my drift. Black and white is not working with this subject. Calling people racist's and bigots is not working. Accepting everyone and everything is not working.

And if someone does not accept my beliefs, culture why is it mandatory I accept theirs. Its certainly not reason to automatic not but surely it's my choice, Australia's choice to do so. I,they and you are collectively part of that decision. Including the bigot's racists, Christians, Muslims, native Australians and so on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

Soapbox thread! This is fun.


----------



## JDW81 (25/3/15)

Dare I suggest this thread has gone on for long enough?

Seems like most people who are going to put their 2 bobs worth in have.

Perhaps we could all agree to get along and go back to talking about beer and brewing?


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> Dare I suggest this thread has gone on for long enough?
> 
> Seems like most people who are going to put their 2 bobs worth in have.
> 
> Perhaps we could all agree to get along and go back to talking about beer and brewing?


Bugger that, this is almost as much fun as watching the cricket last night (as a pom I'm now free to just enjoy the game)


----------



## bradsbrew (25/3/15)

Blind Dog said:


> watching the cricket last night (as a pom I'm now free to just enjoy the game)


because your country cant play it very well :lol:


Ooops that's a bit racist........................


----------



## justatad (25/3/15)

I made some bottle bombs in the last batch, if I strap them to myself will that make me a terrorist ? - p.s. I 'm still trying to detonate them from my phone - (damn nokias) h34r:


----------



## Florian (25/3/15)

justatad said:


> I made some bottle bombs in the last batch, if I strap them to myself will that make me a terrorist ?


yes if they are coopers bottles

no if they're Boag's (as far as we can tell)


----------



## manticle (25/3/15)

QldKev said:


> Maybe a few could have a read of this Australian Government document
> 
> also this website gives some opinions worth a read
> 
> ...


Did Stephanie Banister contribute to that second one? I wouldn't wipe my arse with it and earnestly hope you linked it to show the utter baseless stupidity behind the whole anti-halal certification thingamy.


----------



## Blind Dog (25/3/15)

bradsbrew said:


> because your country cant play it very well :lol:
> 
> 
> Ooops that's a bit racist........................


We're shit and know it, but still stupidly expect that somehow it'll all come good and we'll be world champions only for the dream to be cruelly snatched from us, yet again. Its what made winning the ashes in 2005 (particularly making australia follow on at Trent Bridge for the 1st time in about 7,000 test matches) so very sweet. Happy days...


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

dannymars said:


> LOL, not a racist or bigoted viewpoint at all.


Accepting citizens with open arms is racist & bigatory? What a tosser.


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> Dare I suggest this thread has gone on for long enough?
> 
> Seems like most people who are going to put their 2 bobs worth in have.
> 
> Perhaps we could all agree to get along and go back to talking about beer and brewing?


Here here. Who wants a Coopers?


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

:icon_offtopic: Another thing to boycott 

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2015/s4204159.htm

Crusty you might not like what was said but rather than calling him a tosser try to understand his view and reasons for saying them and crafting an intelligent rebuttal if found wanting.

Makes you look cooler.


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

I only wanted to know if its halal because I find it quite contradictory that its ok the make alcohol from halal certified malt but alcohol is forbidden in the Muslim community.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

it's not an either/or thing.

you can make a beef casserole with vegetables, but it doesn't make it vegetarian..


----------



## fletcher (25/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> So if a person boycotts Catholic churches by not attending mass, because they are not christian, this makes them a bigot and it's discriminatory? If a person boycotts Indonesian products to protest their occupation of,and genocide in, West Papua, that makes them an Islamophobe? Strange thought process you have, IMHO, and political correctness taken to extremes.


no. if a person 'boycotts' catholic churches because they don't want to, or don't believe in it, this is fine, and their own choice (by boycott, i assume you mean, 'doesn't attend'). if they didn't attend it because they had an uneasy or unknown assumption about it and based their not attending on that feeling alone, THAT is bigotry. i don't really think you're seeing the point in these responses. they're not politically-correct extremism at all, just calling things for what they are; fear of the unknown.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/15)

Just out of interest, would those who avoid buying Halal certified products due to a suspicion of some funds possibly being channelled back to IS and other terrorist groups, also avoid buying petrol and other mineral oil based products?
Just wondering given the relatively scarce evidence to prove any link between the halal certifying groups and the terrorist organizations, as opposed to more concrete evidence indicating funds from crude oil sales being directed to IS and other terrorist groups (both directly and indirectly).


----------



## indica86 (25/3/15)

No, they only buy certified non Halal petrol.


----------



## panzerd18 (25/3/15)

I thought Halal pertained to the certification of the slaughter of animals.

What has it got to do with beer?


----------



## jlm (25/3/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Just out of interest, would those who avoid buying Halal certified products due to a suspicion of some funds possibly being channelled back to IS and other terrorist groups, also avoid buying petrol and other mineral oil based products?
> Just wondering given the relatively scarce evidence to prove any link between the halal certifying groups and the terrorist organizations, as opposed to more concrete evidence indicating funds from crude oil sales being directed to IS and other terrorist groups (both directly and indirectly).


I only fuel my ute with fair trade organic diesel.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/3/15)

Everyone has a right to criticise and express an opinion and call things as they see them, even religion, those who are quick to label such a person as being prejudiced are not seeing how they themselves are being prejudice to that persons opinions.


----------



## Crusty (25/3/15)

elcarter said:


> :icon_offtopic: Another thing to boycott
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2015/s4204159.htm
> 
> ...


I fully understand his point of view & his right to support who or what he wants & it is entirely up to him. I make no judgement of his views but labelling me bigatory is a bit harsh. I called him a tosser for twisting my post to make me out to be racist. I dont know the guy personally & he may be a great bloke. We simply have different views on this subject. We do however share the same interest in brewing so if he was ever in my neck of the woods, I wouldn't hesitate to offer him a beer regardless of our difference of opinion.


----------



## BJB (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> I fully understand his point of view & his right to support who or what he wants & it is entirely up to him. I make no judgement of his views but labelling me bigatory is a bit harsh. I called him a tosser for twisting my post to make me out to be racist. I dont know the guy personally & he may be a great bloke. We simply have different views on this subject. We do however share the same interest in brewing so if he was ever in my neck of the woods, I wouldn't hesitate to offer him a beer regardless of our difference of opinion.


I share your point of view Crusty, I maybe wrong and I have been wrong in the past. Australia and what our fathers and grandfathers fought for means a lot to me. Now for all the racist crap.


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

Crusty said:


> I fully understand his point of view & his right to support who or what he wants & it is entirely up to him. I make no judgement of his views but labelling me bigatory is a bit harsh. I called him a tosser for twisting my post to make me out to be racist. I dont know the guy personally & he may be a great bloke. We simply have different views on this subject. We do however share the same interest in brewing so if he was ever in my neck of the woods, I wouldn't hesitate to offer him a beer regardless of our difference of opinion.


Much cooler, Nailed it.


----------



## BJB (25/3/15)

Makes you proud to be a part of it really.


----------



## goomboogo (25/3/15)

^I have witnessed cattle being slaughtered by 'Muslim Kill'. They were stunned as in the Non-Religious panel of your diagram. In Australia, to do otherwise would see the kill floor shut down.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/3/15)

Halal certified? Just another marketing tool that company's are jumping on in order to increase their market share. No different to the Tick foundation, heart smart, low carb, high fibre, Kosher certified ect.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

AndrewQLD said:


> Halal certified? Just another marketing tool that company's are jumping on in order to increase their market share. No different to the Tick foundation, heart smart, low carb, high fibre, Kosher certified ect.


Absolutely bang-on, that's all it is.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

AndrewQLD said:


> Halal certified? Just another marketing tool that company's are jumping on in order to increase their market share. No different to the Tick foundation, heart smart, low carb, high fibre, Kosher certified ect.


Exactly. Before 9/11 we would not have given a shit. 

My family doctor as a kid is a Muslim. Dr Mustafa Shehab. Hell of a doctor and all round great bloke. Did a lot for the community. I heard recently that about 18mnths ago he was returning from Egypt and was stopped at the airport coming back home and taken away and strip searched. He is in his late 60's and an Australian citizen.

Just think, 15 years ago we would not be 7 pages into a thread about a Halal food.

And interestingly, the IRA are responsible for more terrorist acts than all of the acts of terror made by muslims

How the **** did we get to this point......


----------



## Killer Brew (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just dont get me started on vegan certification. No way on Gods ( or Allah's ) earth am I giving up steak or bacon.
> 
> 
> Interestingly it cost more to change the artwork on a product label that it costs for " insert certification here"
> ...


This. A minor cost in the grand scheme. Tim Tams are halal certified, get exported to Indo. As said previously compare how much the Heart Foundation tick costs vs Halal certification. So tired of this misinformation designed by the uneducated to play to the fears of the even less educated.


----------



## Eagleburger (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And interestingly, the IRA are responsible for more terrorist acts than all of the acts of terror made by muslims



They were freedom fighters.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

don't think they've beheaded any journalists or aid workers recently, though.


----------



## timmyf (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And interestingly, the IRA are responsible for more terrorist acts than all of the acts of terror made by muslims


I have an extremely hard time believing this...sources?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

timmyf said:


> I have an extremely hard time believing this...sources?


Why do you have a hard time believing this.....an act of terror is an act of terror ......isnt it.....


----------



## Eagleburger (25/3/15)

timmyf said:


> I have an extremely hard time believing this...sources?


Acts on Muslims are just part of everyday.


----------



## KevinR (25/3/15)

Done to increase their market?Certification costs money,this cost is passed on to the end user,us.If not passed on as a higher product cost then we may suspect that the quality of the product has been comprised. 
I for one are not prepared to pay extra or except a lower quality product because the manufacturer wishes to pander to some minority group.
No more Coopers products for me.


----------



## spog (25/3/15)

AndrewQLD said:


> Halal certified? Just another marketing tool that company's are jumping on in order to increase their market share. No different to the Tick foundation, heart smart, low carb, high fibre, Kosher certified ect.


You missed one important,namby pamby,P C. , gimme a warm fuzzy feeling.....blah blah, Permeate free !


----------



## Black Devil Dog (25/3/15)

Maybe Ducatiboy Stu just meant from the 1970's to the mid 90's.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_Great_Britain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Islamic_terrorist_attacks


----------



## manticle (25/3/15)

KevinR said:


> Done to increase their market?Certification costs money,this cost is passed on to the end user,us.If not passed on as a higher product cost then we may suspect that the quality of the product has been comprised.
> I for one are not prepared to pay extra or except a lower quality product because the manufacturer wishes to pander to some minority group.
> No more Coopers products for me.


Put those savings to good use mate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Maybe Ducatiboy Stu just meant from the 1970's to the mid 90's.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_Great_Britain
> ...


Yep 

Apples v Appels


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/15)

Looks like there's an untapped market in unnecessarily and inexplicably intolerant homebrew ingredients and accessories.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And interestingly, the IRA are responsible for more terrorist acts than all of the acts of terror made by muslims


Well maybe you should post your apples so we can compare them.


----------



## luggy (25/3/15)

Just drank a cooper's green, was tasty with no hint of funding terrorism at all


----------



## timmyf (25/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why do you have a hard time believing this.....an act of terror is an act of terror ......isnt it.....


OK. Not sure what you're actually saying here, but I'll elaborate.

Post 9/11, Islamic terrorism has far and away been the most prolific in terms of attack frequency and deaths.

The IRA do have the upper hand in both organisation and time (been around since the 1910's), so I do not doubt that the number of acts committed by them is high, I just have a hard time believing that it's greater than every act of Islamic terrorism as you stated.

I just did a quick search by perpetrator on the global terror database: From 1970-2013 the IRA committed 2673 acts. Over the same period (I just put in the big boys Al-Qa'ida, Boko Haram, ISIL, Taliban) there were 4231 acts attributed to these organisations.

Of course this doesn't go back far enough to take into account all of the IRAs actions, but it certainly doesn't cover all the bases when it comes to Islamic terror acts either.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/15)

KevinR said:


> Done to increase their market?Certification costs money,this cost is passed on to the end user,us.If not passed on as a higher product cost then we may suspect that the quality of the product has been comprised.
> I for one are not prepared to pay extra or except a lower quality product because the manufacturer wishes to pander to some minority group.
> No more Coopers products for me.


I honestly can't believe people think that having someone check their malt extract process for evidence of bacon once a year would add any real cost to the production of beer. Malt extract is _inherently_ halal, and it means that Coopers can sell their malt to _anyone_, without having to check whether the product would end up in something designated as halal. It's like a big tick saying "yes, you can on-sell this product to anyone!" This means more profit for coopers, which means cheaper beer for us. If you c*nts hate muslims so much, why don't you want Coopers to take their money? Is it dirty?


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/15)

KevinR said:


> Done to increase their market?Certification costs money,this cost is passed on to the end user,us.If not passed on as a higher product cost then we may suspect that the quality of the product has been comprised.
> I for one are not prepared to pay extra or except a lower quality product because the manufacturer wishes to pander to some minority group.
> No more Coopers products for me.


1) Have you or anyone else here actually checked what these charges/costs are? 
FWIW, i just checked the official Halal site for the Malaysian government. The charges for a large slaughterhouse for 2 years of certification is MYR$700. That's roughly AUD$200, or *$100 per year*. Now i'd assume there's a more expensive charge here in the Land of Freedom, however, i'd guess it's still not that much ..... ... ... so i just checked the Halal Australia site: yep, more expensive ... *$110 per year*.
Wow, that's gotta add, what, $0.00001 per kg of beef?
It seems to be similar costs for most types of businesses.
The sort of charge involved here would mean you'd need to regularly buy products for a lifetime before you'd contribute $1 to the any nefarious group.


I for one are not prepared to pay extra ... because the manufacturer wishes to pander to some minority group.

2) Does this mean you never buy anything from a publicly listed company (e.g.: Westfarmers, Myers, utility companies, etc). You're definitely paying more in Australia for products from those companies which are (successfully) pursuing higher profits for their shareholders (= a minority group). It's an obtuse comparison, i'll grant you, but the same logic applies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

timmyf said:


> Post 9/11, Islamic terrorism has far and away been the most prolific reported in terms of attack frequency and deaths.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

Just found a site full of missinformation and stuff

http://www.afgc.org.au/about-afgc/our-policies/halal-certification/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/15)

technobabble66 said:


> 1) Have you or anyone else here actually checked what these charges/costs are?
> FWIW, i just checked the official Halal site for the Malaysian government. The charges for a large slaughterhouse for 2 years of certification is MYR$700. That's roughly AUD$200, or *$100 per year*. Now i'd assume there's a more expensive charge here in the Land of Freedom, however, i'd guess it's still not that much ..... ... ... so i just checked the Halal Australia site: yep, more expensive ... *$110 per year*.
> Wow, that's gotta add, what, $0.00001 per kg of beef?
> It seems to be similar costs for most types of businesses.
> ...


Ease up there Techno...In Australia, from what I have read on the internet, and pages on Facebook, Halal certification cost about $3,154 per item produced on average. 

This is the REAL reason Australian businesses are going broke. Cant believe you guys have let it slide for so long and not spoken up about it.


----------



## antiphile (26/3/15)

On a slightly related tangent, I recently got a new dishwasher for mum. Now, I know I'm dreadfully ignorant on most or all religions in terms of their beliefs, but it struck me as a little unusual that the instructions advise that in order to satisfy Kosher requirements for the dishwasher installation, the drains need to be separated, and they suggest you contact your local rabbi. Fortunately for mum it wasn't a problem.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ease up there Techno...In Australia, from what I have read on the internet, and pages on Facebook, Halal certification cost about $3,154 per item produced on average.
> 
> This is the REAL reason Australian businesses are going broke. Cant believe you guys have let it slide for so long and not spoken up about it.


Sorry, i stand corrected.
Gee, no wonder Vegemite costs so much!*
Maybe the ATO should just become a Halal Certifying Organisation - they'd make heaps more munny.

Funnily enough, i first discovered the Malaysian Halal site via a link on the Infidels4Islam webpage QldKev posted a few pages ago. They (I4I) alleged some ridiculous amount of money the Halal Certification process raises globally (like a few trillion $'s, i think?), citing that Malaysian website as evidence of the claim. The ignorant arseholes didn't even check their own linked evidence. All the Malaysian site basically indicated was how low the charge was, and hence how highly inaccurate the I4I claim would likely be.
However, it's probably not surprising given the I4I webpage spends more space trying to explain how big $1 trillion is and then illustrate it with mounds of cash in relative size. I was literally gobsmacked that they actually felt like they needed to do that - how stupid are they assuming their own audience is?!?



* and dishwashers. Thanks antiphile!


----------



## kaiserben (26/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> This bloke, for one, by his own admission. Mohamed El-Mouelhy,


I can't find any evidence that this is true, On the contrary, he's taking the anti-halal crackpots to court for defamation. 

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2015/02/13/rows-over-halal-and-terrorism-linkage




> "As far as the company is concerned, it has not lost any clients. The clients continue to need halal certifications because, otherwise, they can't export. And me personally, my integrity is being questioned, and I don't like that. I'm an honest man."


----------



## kaiserben (26/3/15)

technobabble66 said:


> 1) Have you or anyone else here actually checked what these charges/costs are?


I did. Way back on page 2 of this thread I posted this link (scroll down to "Schedule of Fees & Charges") http://muslimsaustralia.com.au/halal-accreditation-3/ from a major certification body. It has the most comprehensive break down of fees I've seen. 

My own calculation suggests costs start at $160 plus travel/accommodation costs and go up to $350 + travel/accommodation costs. And the travel/accommodation costs are as per recommended by the ATO. 

In the same post I quoted Australian Food & Grocery Council suggesting the cost of certification is negligible in terms of manufacturing cost base. 

That should really have knocked the whole "I don't want to pay for it" argument on the head, but actual evidence is unlikely to change the minds of the anti-halal folk.


----------



## wereprawn (26/3/15)

kaiserben said:


> I can't find any evidence that this is true, On the contrary, he's taking the anti-halal crackpots to court for defamation.
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2015/02/13/rows-over-halal-and-terrorism-linkage


Now this is Today Tonight. Not a reliable source of info. But he clearly states that halal has made him a millionaire at around the 2 min mark.Take from this what you will. 



Now i will happily admit my views on halal were skewed toward the non-halal brigade. Reading others views on the subject has made me question my beliefs and delve a bit deeper into the subject. The debate on this thread has done what any civilized argument ( many have been civil, some decidedly not) should. Any reasonable person would rather be right, than continue down a path simply because they cannot admit to being wrong. Having said that, my views haven't completely changed but it is entirely possible they may after considering both arguments more thoroughly.


----------



## Camo6 (26/3/15)

Seriously? Eight pages? Bloody zealots.


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> Seriously? Eight pages? Bloody zealots.


And I can't remember now how it started. Didn't someone say they liked fluffy white bunny rabbits? Before you know we are here.


----------



## Yob (26/3/15)

Well there's some time that'll never pay for itself...


----------



## Eagleburger (26/3/15)

Has anybody asked God if he will be upset if we eat Halal food? Some gods can be a little touchy and he no longer responds to me since I started cursing at him.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> Seriously? Eight pages? Bloody zealots.


Yes, but look at it this way. Aside from a the odd barb and heated exchange, the conversation continues without members resorting death threats, CAPS LOCK or moderation by moderators.
Personally I find that pretty impressive. A real yin and yang of seriousness and irreverence.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Has anybody asked God if he will be upset if we eat Halal food? Some gods can be a little touchy and he no longer responds to me since I started cursing at him.


God (the _true_ god) prefers us to play zombies by pretending to eat his flesh and drink his blood publicly on a weekly basis.
Behavior I suggest that would otherwise be grounds for serious psychiatric assessment by any reasonable measure.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> God (the _true_ god) prefers us to play zombies by pretending to eat his flesh and drink his blood publicly on a weekly basis.
> Behavior I suggest that would otherwise be grounds for serious psychiatric assessment by any reasonable measure.


Ahh. But those of us brought up in the True Church abhor such Papal nonsense, rejecting transubstantiation as repugnant to scripture (whatever that means)


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

The Lutheran attitude would seem to make more sense. 


https://youtu.be/HI2AGFKhlYw


----------



## Leviathan (26/3/15)

Ahhhhh religion, always a topic people will agree on.


----------



## kaiserben (26/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Now this is Today Tonight. Not a reliable source of info. But he clearly states that halal has made him a millionaire at around the 2 min mark.Take from this what you will.



True. He does say that. 

I had a laugh when later on he says: "[Halal Certification] doesn't fund anything other than my wife's shoes" :lol:


----------



## kaiserben (26/3/15)

I noticed that every GABS 2015 attendee gets a *Coopers* Festival Glass. Can we expect a mini kristallnacht out the front? h34r:


----------



## mosto (26/3/15)

Just thought I'd add what is hopefully considered to be some reasonably reliable information. I work for a large, reasonably diverse, organisation which exports a number of products to markets with large Muslim populations. We have obviously obtained Halal certification in order to supply those markets. Products manufactured by our organisation include flour, stockfeed, gluten, starch, ethanol and sugar, among many others. The Halal certification costs are fairly minimal for the majority of our plants and do not even come into consideration when costing our final products, especially when compared to many other overheads.

We have, however, recently acquired a meat processing facility. I do know the Halal certification costs for that arm of the organisation are considerably higher, I assume due to more stringent and frequent inspection procedures. Whether these costs are factored in separately to the final costing of the products of that facility, I'm not sure, as I do not have much to do with that plant.

With regards to Coopers, I would assume their malt is Halal certified for supply to industries other the brewing, so if any costs are passed on, I would assume it would be to those markets rather than the Brewing and Home Brewing industries. However, without having internal knowledge of their business practices, this is speculation on my behalf.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (26/3/15)

Not surprising to see a lack of credible posts in this thread just quietly, you _can_ be a Muslim and be against the Islamisation of Australia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamization

Halal products are harmless in and of themselves, however the proceeds from the certification costs can actually, and often do go towards organisations that do actually further the lobbying, resources etc for Islamic education. This is Sharia - don't criticise anyone stating it unless you've actually researched it. 

It's true that Halal certification doesn't actually fund terrorism, but the very unfortunate reality is that increased Islamisation results in an increase in terrorist activity, this is evidenced globally, sorry.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Not surprising to see a lack of credible posts in this thread just quietly, you _can_ be a Muslim and be against the Islamisation of Australia.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamization
> 
> ...


And the irony is muslims are in the order of 85 to over 90% (NCTC report) more likely to suffer terrorist causalitys inflicted by their coreligionists than by 'infidels'.


----------



## pcmfisher (26/3/15)

luggy said:


> Just drank a cooper's green, was tasty with no hint of funding terrorism at all


Was the bottle facing Mecca when you rolled it?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/3/15)

So are my free range eggs really free range eggs, and does the money from the certification that they are free range eggs go to Colonel Sanders?


----------



## luggy (26/3/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Was the bottle facing Mecca when you rolled it?


Na, Adelaide


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/3/15)

In Australia, mecca is the nearest Bunnings.


----------



## fletcher (26/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Everyone has a right to criticise and express an opinion and call things as they see them, even religion, those who are quick to label such a person as being prejudiced are not seeing how they themselves are being prejudice to that persons opinions.


everyone has a right to criticise and express an opinion. when that opinion is racist or bigoted, and people have discussed why it is such, they also have a right to say "hey, that's racist".

i don't see any prejudice in that whatsoever, in fact, i see truth and bravery in it. i think it's important for people to speak up against racism and not let it slip under the rug.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> In Australia, mecca is the nearest Bunnings.


Except in Adelaide.


----------



## jimi (26/3/15)

fletcher said:


> everyone has a right to criticise and express an opinion. when that opinion is racist or bigoted, and people have discussed why it is such, they also have a right to say "hey, that's racist".
> 
> i don't see any prejudice in that whatsoever, in fact, i see truth and bravery in it. i think it's important for people to speak up against racism and not let it slip under the rug.


Well said Fletch. People are entitled to their own opion, but they are not entitled to their own facts. Lazy assumptions should be challenged, whatever they are. The aim isn't to 'one up' anyone or to project some air of superiority, just to move to a more reasoned position. It may have got Plato his hemlock but it is a noble cause. There has been a number of people who have done the research and I think the thread has generally gone in a positive direction


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (26/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> In Australia, mecca is the nearest Bunnings.


I thought it was the MCG?


----------



## manticle (26/3/15)

I just did a skerrick of googling into mike holt, the guy behind restore australia, the political organisation behind the website qldkev linked earlier.

No Stephanie Banister may not have written it but ol' mike was a one nation candidate for fairfax with the same campaign. Check him out - you can buy some of his paintings and listen to a song or two while you're doing it. Don't forget to buy his book.


----------



## warra48 (26/3/15)

Couldn't be bothered to read through this entire thread, but might it just be that Coopers obtained their Halal ticket so their spent grains could be fed to cattle destined for halal slaughtering?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/3/15)

fletcher said:


> everyone has a right to criticise and express an opinion. when that opinion is racist or bigoted, and people have discussed why it is such, they also have a right to say "hey, that's racist".
> 
> i don't see any prejudice in that whatsoever, in fact, i see truth and bravery in it. i think it's important for people to speak up against racism and not let it slip under the rug.


I never read anything that was racist or bigoted in any of the posts, just someone expressing their opinion, no one was trying to influence anyone else that their own opinion is right and everyone else is wrong. I can't see any truth or bravery in wanting to label someone a bigot or racist who doesn't deserve that label.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/3/15)

Funk then Funk1 said:


> I thought it was the MCG?


it's the wrong shape


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (26/3/15)

warra48 said:


> Couldn't be bothered to read through this entire thread, but might it just be that Coopers obtained their Halal ticket so their spent grains could be fed to cattle destined for halal slaughtering?


That's the kind of sensible, logical, unparanoid rubbish that this thread has been working hard to avoid...

...then again you have no evidence, so on second thought, your comment is totally appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I never read anything that was racist or bigoted in any of the posts, just someone expressing their opinion, no one was trying to influence anyone else that their own opinion is right and everyone else is wrong. I can't see any truth or bravery in wanting to label someone a bigot or racist who doesn't deserve that label.


IMO, there's been a few that were close to pushing my button, but I just think they're both pretty big labels to pull the trigger on. If someone expresses a vague, undefined unease at where the money from halal certification goes, it doesnt (IMO) make them racist or bigoted, just someone wanting a reliable answer to a question that bothers them from a source they can trust. Given the amount of ridiculous misinformation about, it shouldn't be surprising that the question is asked. Labelling the questioner as a bigot or racist isn't (IMO) likely to lead to a reasonable discussion. Various posts here may well have helped answer that question.

someone suggesting that the residents of this country should accept/respect the laws, freedoms and democratic process we take for granted isn't (IMO) a racist or bigot, but actually rather sensible if that's all they are suggesting.

So pretty much in agreement. Which is nice

(Although I still really don't get why anyone would give a flying fcuk if Coopers malt was halal certified or not. Cest la vie)


----------



## Bridges (26/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> In Australia, mecca is the nearest Bunnings.


Depends if the sausages are halal or not...


----------



## goomboogo (26/3/15)

Bridges said:


> Depends if the sausages are halal or not...


Halal; It's the 90% fat content that concerns me.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/15)

goomboogo said:


> Halal; It's the 90% fat content that concerns me.


Just start eating a paleo diet and you can stop worrying.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/15)

Funny thing about that new baby paleo diet book, you'd think paleo baby's would have been raised on the breast and not given the prime cuts of liver that would have gone to the hunters.


----------



## Bridges (26/3/15)

Could be something in this whole bunnings mecca thing...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

Why are Coopers Halal certified.


Because they are one of the largest suppliers of malt to the baking industry. And they export to Asia, which has a very high Muslim population


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

goomboogo said:


> Halal; It's the 90% fat content that concerns me.


And the sawdust.


----------



## manticle (26/3/15)

Coopers sell malt to foreigners? How unaustralian. I feel as if I'm being ripped off by an undefined mystery entity that has the potential to do something I might dislike if I knew what it actually was.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

manticle said:


> Coopers sell malt to foreigners? How unaustralian. I feel as if I'm being ripped off by an undefined mystery entity that has the potential to do something I might dislike if I knew what it actually was.


Alas Manticle, but truth beknown, Coopers do sell malt to foreigners


----------



## spog (26/3/15)

I agree with Crusty's #52 post.
Halal certification and not supporting it IS NOT racism,how can it be !
My words:The multiethnic Australia is a fact of history. What is your,my,our cultural background or heritage ?
And if any person wishes to emigrate/ come to this country,your country,my country,our country. Do it legally or **** off !
This is Australia,Australia IS a Christian Democratic country, be prepared to fit in or **** off.

And all this from a bullshit advertisment involving ( maybe) Coopers Brewing ?
I am partial to Coopers and if you don't like it......**** off.


Ahh, bugga,should have posted this in the rant thread......too late now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/3/15)

spog said:


> Australia IS a **Christian* *Democratic country,


the Australian Constitution would disagree with that bit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

Australia is a Democratic country. There is a clear seperation of powers between the the Church and the Government.

The majority of Australians are Christian, but thats all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/3/15)

61% (as of 2011) and dropping.


----------



## labels (26/3/15)

Yes, actually Australia is secular. Halal is religious, Kosher is religious and so are many other things. In actual fact these are symbols of religion, not the actual religion. I respect these things however, there's nothing in the world that would convince me that all religions in the world are not man made, all religions are fairy tales for grown-ups as far as I'm concerned. IMHO


----------



## Moad (26/3/15)

what's the % of Jedi these days?

I got all pissed off about paying extra for halal certified foods and then after about 5 minutes of reading realised I'm paying for heart tick etc etc. They are a business just as the halal organisation is, if you don't like capitalism well that's just unaustralian.

xenophobia will do more damage at home the crazy minority half way across the world. 

In saying that, I don't think religion is logical, rational or neccessary...that's for another thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/3/15)

65,000 or so Jedi. 
Hahaha:

" The option of ‘No religion’ was first offered in 1971 and garnered 6.7% of responses, and has increased every Census since then, with the exception of 2001, when it was impacted by the Jedi phenomenon. In 1991, only 12.9% of the population marked ‘No religion’, so it has almost doubled in proportion in 20 years."

http://blog.id.com.au/2012/population/australian-census-2011/2011-australian-census-how-have-our-religions-changed/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

Frankly, I couldn't give a shit about whats written on the label. Who bothers reading the whole label, especially after reading the nutritional panel and realising that its full of sugar and salt and will probably kill you


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

Beware them Hindu's....

They are nearly 15% of the global population


----------



## labels (26/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Frankly, I couldn't give a shit about whats written on the label. Who bothers reading the whole label, especially after reading the nutritional panel and realising that its full of sugar and salt and will probably kill you


What are you trying to say, what is the point you are trying to express - get across to everybody?


----------



## spog (26/3/15)

Interesting that " the" religious beliefs mentioned originate from the same geographical area....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/15)

spog said:


> Interesting that " the" religious beliefs mentioned originate from the same geographical area....


The middle of a ******* desert.


----------



## spog (26/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The middle of a ******* desert.


Yep.


----------



## kevinj (27/3/15)

Some people won’t try bacon for religious reasons.
I won’t try religion for bacon reasons.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

spog said:


> Interesting that " the" religious beliefs mentioned originate from the same geographical area....


And, in the case of the big three Abrahamic religions, are based upon an angel delivering divine instruction to unlearned and illiterate individuals in caves who fit the textbook definition of a person in the grip of a psychotic delusion who had their 'visions' interpreted by others to be the literal word of god.

Seems legit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

I blame it all on the government putting Fluoride in the water....


----------



## Blind Dog (27/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> And, in the case of the big three Abrahamic religions, are based upon an angel delivering divine instruction to unlearned and illiterate individuals in caves who fit the textbook definition of a person in the grip of a psychotic delusion who had their 'visions' interpreted by others to be the literal word of god.
> 
> Seems legit.


Personally I've never worked out how those releigions (particulartly verions 2.0 and 2.1) managed to displace the drinking, eating, orgy (plus occasional sacrifice) based pagan rituals and a Vahalla-esque view of heaven with piety, obedience, tithing and a heaven filled with harps and fluffy white clouds (or endless virgins).

Its all bollox, but at least the pagan bollox was interesting


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

And GMOs.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Personally I've never worked out how those releigions (particulartly verions 2.0 and 2.1) managed to displace the drinking, eating, orgy (plus occasional sacrifice) based pagan rituals and a Vahalla-esque view of heaven with piety, obedience, tithing and a heaven filled with harps and fluffy white clouds (or endless virgins).
> 
> Its all bollox, but at least the pagan bollox was interesting


Descriptions of heaven and its trappings, you'll notice, are kind of limited and wishy washy at best. 
Descriptions of hell on the other hand are vast, concise and numerous, once again betraying their man made origins. A little Dante's inferno anyone? 

Those crafty theists worked out early on you keep the credulous riff raff in check easier with the promise of brutal punishment rather than the enticement of fluffy clouds, harps and white raisins virgins. Tee hee hee..


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I blame it all on the government putting Fluoride in the water....


No way. It's the conspiracy theorists who are actually at the centre of all the conspiracies so they're sure they'll have something to theorize about. They're the one effing it all up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

So Halal is a conspiracy....damn...


----------



## wereprawn (27/3/15)

Well , I'm starting a petition to God/Allah/Yahweh/ The FSM for the return of my foreskin. Apparently, If i get 100 000 signatures He MUST return it by LAW. Or would submitting a simple online poll do the trick?


----------



## sponge (27/3/15)

elcarter said:


> I don't care who you are, nor where you come from....


Probably the most OT post of the thread, but that line just reminds me of;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPD7Bf4BfFI

Now, back to the certification battle of brewers malt!


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Well , I'm starting a petition to God/Allah/Yahweh/ The FSM for the return of my foreskin. Apparently, If i get 100 000 signatures He MUST return it by LAW. Or would submitting a simple online poll do the trick?


Don't go ticking off the almighty otherwise he may decide to re issue you with a vagina out of spite. (smite).


----------



## sponge (27/3/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Personally I've never worked out how those releigions (particulartly verions 2.0 and 2.1) managed to displace the drinking, eating, orgy (plus occasional sacrifice) based pagan rituals and a Vahalla-esque view of heaven with piety, obedience, tithing and a heaven filled with harps and fluffy white clouds (or endless virgins).
> 
> Its all bollox, but at least the pagan bollox was interesting


V2.1 was certified by christ so is fair game.


----------



## Droopy Brew (27/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Well , I'm starting a petition to God/Allah/Yahweh/ The FSM for the return of my foreskin. Apparently, If i get 100 000 signatures He MUST return it by LAW. Or would submitting a simple online poll do the trick?


Assuming the success of the GetUp (Get it up?) campaign, have you worked out a reattachment methodology yet?


----------



## stehowardtlr (27/3/15)

Now, back to the certification battle of brewers malt![/quote]

Just when I thought the dust had settled you go n say that. Haha


----------



## wereprawn (27/3/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> Assuming the success of the GetUp (Get it up?) campaign, have you worked out a reattachment methodology yet?


I assumed it would be by the Hand of God. One can only hope he's kept up a moisturising regime.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

I would love to walk thru the pearly gates and see God & Allah holding hands. That would make my day as I swilled down my first schooner


----------



## Blind Dog (27/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Well , I'm starting a petition to God/Allah/Yahweh/ The FSM for the return of my foreskin. Apparently, If i get 100 000 signatures He MUST return it by LAW. Or would submitting a simple online poll do the trick?


You can't get it back, its been used already (anyone for salt and pepper deep fried calamari rings?)


----------



## indica86 (27/3/15)

spog said:


> And if any person wishes to emigrate/ come to this country,your country,my country,our country. Do it legally or **** off !
> This is Australia,Australia IS a Christian Democratic country, be prepared to fit in or **** off.


Did you know everyone around the world has the right to come to Australia and ask for asylum? There is no legal/ illegal method of entry.
I obviously don't fit in with the Christian bit so should I **** off?


----------



## elcarter (27/3/15)

sponge said:


> Probably the most OT post of the thread, but that line just reminds me of;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPD7Bf4BfFI
> 
> Now, back to the certification battle of brewers malt!


You want to know what the real kicker is, apart form quoting me out of context to make me look like an ass , my names Nick Carter.

Who would have thought.


----------



## QldKev (27/3/15)

*Moderation*

I have removed a few recent posts which are no value to the topic discussion.

Please keep this on topic, any further name calling and deliberate baiting will result in a time out and possible bans.


----------



## spog (27/3/15)

indica86 said:


> Did you know everyone around the world has the right to come to Australia and ask for asylum? There is no legal/ illegal method of entry.
> I obviously don't fit in with the Christian bit so should I **** off?


Hmm, my take on rights is,we don't have any,any person who claims a right is,to me mistaken ( or full of shit).
What we all have is privileges,drink drive get caught the privilege of having a licence is revoked etc,this is how I look at life.
" there is no legal/ illegal method of entry" .... Horse shit !
Should you **** off ! No.


----------



## S.E (27/3/15)

QldKev said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> I have removed a few recent posts which are no value to the topic discussion.
> 
> Please keep this on topic, any further name calling and deliberate baiting will result in a time out and possible bans.


Could you possible PM me the posts you have hidden? I always seem to pick up to late on these shit flinging threads so miss out on half the fun!!

I think I’ve actually even missed out on half of the insults that have been hurled at me in other threads due to diligent and commendable moderation. 

Cheers Sean


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

Yes, but 



S.E said:


> Could you possible PM me the posts you have hidden? I always seem to pick up to late on these shit flinging threads so miss out on half the fun!!
> 
> I think I’ve actually even missed out on half of the insults that have been hurled at me in other threads due to diligent and commendable moderation.
> 
> Cheers Sean


You missed out on TISM .


----------



## JDW81 (27/3/15)

spog said:


> " there is no legal/ illegal method of entry" .... Horse shit !


There are plenty of illegal methods of entry, and it includes by both air and sea. There is nothing illegal however about claiming asylum, irrespective of how you arrive. 

There are far more people who arrive by plane and claim asylum than do by boat, however the pollies seem to leave that out of their scaremongering rhetoric.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

Anyway, got some of this Cadbury ( Halal certified ) chocolate.....Just wanted to say that I have not yet felt the need to fly a plane into a building yet.


----------



## QldKev (27/3/15)

S.E said:


> Could you possible PM me the posts you have hidden? I always seem to pick up to late on these shit flinging threads so miss out on half the fun!!
> 
> I think I’ve actually even missed out on half of the insults that have been hurled at me in other threads due to diligent and commendable moderation.
> 
> Cheers Sean


If you wish to discuss ANY moderation, as per the site rules please pm the moderator.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> There are plenty of illegal methods of entry, and it includes by both air and sea. There is nothing illegal however about claiming asylum, irrespective of how you arrive.
> 
> There are far more people who arrive by plane and claim asylum than do by boat, however the pollies seem to leave that out of their scaremongering rhetoric.


Funny how the amount of " illegall " persons in this country are already here, and didnt come by boat


----------



## JDW81 (27/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Funny how the amount of " illegall " persons in this country are already here, and didnt come by boat


Yeah, but the mad monk can't demonise Qantas like he can those foreign Indonesian fisherman, even though the flying kangaroo is probably responsible for more "illegal entries" into Australia that rickety wooden fishing boats.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> Yeah, but the mad monk can't demonise Qantas like he can those foreign Indonesian fisherman, even though the flying kangaroo is probably responsible for more "illegal entries" into Australia that rickety wooden fishing boats.


Dont be saying that most of the illegal folk came here via an iconic Australian brand....and that most of them are not actually muslim


----------



## elcarter (27/3/15)

I've spent many hours fixing and flying on aircraft that end up circling distressed boat people. I can tell you there's nothing fun for the crew on board watching them one by one disappear into the below before help arrives. Women and children among them.

I, and the crews love it when they come by plane. They still have ID documents, which helps speed up processing and better yet, all are alive.


*Moderation - post edited to removed comments about moderated post. - final warning.*

*If you wish to discuss ANY moderation, as per the site rules please pm a moderator.*


----------



## SBOB (27/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> There are plenty of illegal methods of entry, and it includes by both air and sea. There is nothing illegal however about claiming asylum, irrespective of how you arrive.
> 
> There are far more people who arrive by plane and claim asylum than do by boat, however the pollies seem to leave that out of their scaremongering rhetoric.


'Stop The Planes', while a 3 word slogan, just isnt as catchy...


----------



## elcarter (27/3/15)

I'm guessing the moderator in this instance is Qld Kev? The moderator that edited my post did not leave a calling card.

I'd very much like to discuss that moderation..


----------



## QldKev (27/3/15)

elcarter said:


> I'm guessing the moderator in this instance is Qld Kev? The moderator that edited my post did not leave a calling card.
> 
> I'd very much like to discuss that moderation..


Message me and we can discuss, but it was simple... You broke rule, and yes it was me who moderated the post. I didn't leave an edited by timestamp as any further edits overwrite this making it meaningless.

Rule
_14. Posts complaining about moderation, or discussing administrative decisions will be deleted. Such discussion should take place via Private Message._

Also from _A guide on how we moderate on AHB_
_*Rule 14.*
Any complaints regarding moderation will be removed. Please PM Admin or a Moderator if you do not agree with any decisions made. Public complaints will only lead to personal attacks. Please be patient whilst awaiting the reply as there may need to be further discussion before replying._


You have been given a warning not to question moderation on the public forum, feel free to pm ANY Admin or Mod. I will answer if you wish to discuss it with me. 

ANY further moderation discussion by any member in this thread will result in a timeout/ban.

Lets stick to topic, and remember this is a brewing forum.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> Yeah, but the mad monk can't demonise Qantas like he can those foreign Indonesian fisherman, even though the flying kangaroo is probably responsible for more "illegal entries" into Australia that rickety wooden fishing boats.


Not many people drown during the flight though and they're rarely illegal until they over stay their visa, so it's hard to spot them upon arrival.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/15)

The Chinese have got coming to Australia down pat, no need for them to come by boat, I reckon most Chinese contemplating coming here will know more about our welfare, medical, fair work and visa system than we would.
I have a Chinese friend and I went for lunch with him and a friend of his a while ago, I later asked him what business his friend was in, he told me that he had over 300 milkbars, didn't own them just kept them occupied by Chinese coming in on a business visa, when the 2 years were up they were shown the door, got their permanent residency and the next new immigrant came in, what did he get out of it, a commission from the owner of the milk bar for introducing the new lessee and $16,000 cash from the new immigrant. Not a bad earner.
The only thing that puzzles me is how he could hide so much cash.


----------



## manticle (28/3/15)

Big trousers?


----------



## yum beer (28/3/15)

Go to the Casino, any casino and look at the amount if Asians laundering money.
They should call them Cash Laundries, not casino's.

Is cash HALAL???? just to stay on topic.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/15)

Tried that, (the casino) got to keep it $10,000 or under went with my wife with 10 grand each exchanged for chips walked out had breakfast had a bit of a walk around went to cash in the chips, gave me cash back! Argued I wanted a cheque, no can do, argued that my car was in the underground carpark and didn't want to walk through there with so much cash, the casino provided 2 security guards to escort me to the car.
If you become a member then they will provide a cheque but you're not anonymous anymore so that's out.

With the Chinese guy we're talking millions, they must have some sort of network to launder it


----------



## Camo6 (28/3/15)

Maybe they launder it through fish and chip shops? 

Can I have a chikko roll and maximum chips please?


----------



## superstock (28/3/15)

Back on topic. Found Coopers response.http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/coopers-defends-halal-accreditation-for-maltextract-products/story-fni6uo1m-1226823960243

And just to maintain the controversy.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/3/15)

Wow this topic is entering legendary status. I'll see if I can help OP with his/her question:
Yes.


----------



## Moad (28/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Funny how the amount of " illegall " persons in this country are already here, and didnt come by boat


Wasn't "Terra nulius" revoked?


----------



## manticle (28/3/15)

superstock said:


> And just to maintain the controversy.
> 
> 
> 
> ALLEGIANCE.jpg


Blind patriotism, one eyed nationalism and xenophobia does not represent the Australia in which I wish to live. Zealotry of any kind is unwelcome in a country I love being a part of.


----------



## jlm (28/3/15)

superstock said:


> And just to maintain the controversy.
> 
> 
> 
> ALLEGIANCE.jpg


That is AWESOME!!!!!! But really, as a nation, if we're going to compete with the Yanks on trolling the shit out of keyboard warriors, with brilliant their pages like Your Tattoos Make You A Horrible Mother or Ken M Official, we are really going to need to step up our game. Take this for example (from the brilliant Laughapalooza):






The font (sans spell check of course), the mis-sized image, it just screams "suburban senior with an opinion and half an idea of how to use MS paint"

While I applaud the effort put in, we as a nation will have to work hard to achieve that level of trolling wizardry. I'm doing my bit, are you?

*Edit-Facebook page link substituted with image for suburban seniors with opinions.


----------



## S.E (28/3/15)

Jesus Christ guys calm down. Praise be to Allah the mods have been so merciful. Please try to meditate and you will reach enlightenment.


----------



## QldKev (28/3/15)

*Moderation*

*I've cleaned up a personal attack. Please discuss / debate the topic without reverting to personal attacks. *
*This thread will be locked if we have anymore personal attacks. *


----------



## spog (28/3/15)

superstock said:


> Back on topic. Found Coopers response.http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/coopers-defends-halal-accreditation-for-maltextract-products/story-fni6uo1m-1226823960243
> 
> And just to maintain the controversy.
> 
> ...


As a primary school student I DO remember doing this,standing in our year groups and listening to the principal addressing us,then marching to our classroom to a P A broadcast of marching tunes....to me was all about giving a F , but that's me, the sentimental fool.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

So..... I wonder if people have so far realised the following

1.Halal certification doesnt push up the cost of food

2.Eating Halal food wont turn you into a terrorist

3.The campaign against Halal is basically based of fear & prejudice

4.Halal food is no different to non Halal food

5.Halal certification opens up HUGE export potential for Australia ( which equals jobs and money )

6. People are stupid enough to believe lies peddled on internet & Facebook campaigns.

If your going to bitch about Halal certification, then you better bitch about Heart tick, Organic, Vegan, Kosher, etc...etc...because they are all EXACTLY the same. They make a producer pay money for a logo to say that the product is suitable for consumption by " insert group here"

I have no sympathy for people who are concerned about Halal, because, basically, their argumnets are baseless. If you are so up in arms about it that you will no longer eat vegemite then you really do have a problem. And the problem lies with YOU, not the manufacturer


----------



## S.E (28/3/15)

QldKev said:


> *Moderation*
> 
> *I've cleaned up a personal attack. Please discuss / debate the topic without reverting to personal attacks. *
> *This thread will be locked if we have anymore personal attacks. *


My apologies I should not have used the good lords name in vain.

Edit: Just realised you weren’t referring to my post, please feel free to hide it as it doesn’t make sense any more (not that it did in the first place)


----------



## TimT (28/3/15)

Who in the hell grew up in Australia singing the national anthem 'with hand on heart'? That's a yank thing. Once again Cut And Paste Man strikes!


----------



## wereprawn (28/3/15)

Strange that the racist tag has been leveled at people so freely. Have not read one single racist comment on this thread. Bigoted ? Maybe. Racist? Where?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (28/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Strange that the racist tag has been leveled at people so freely. Have not read one single racist comment on this thread. Bigoted ? Maybe. Racist? Where?


Most of the bigotry in this thread is based on religion, not race, which unfortunately lacks such a neat term, but what do you call bigotry based on race if not racist?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Most of the bigotry in this thread is based on religion, not race, which unfortunately lacks such a neat term, but what do you call bigotry based on race if not racist?


Religist...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (28/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Religist...


Well let's relegate the religists then...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

If we merged this thread with the re-hydrating thread we would end up with an all in brawl :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Strange that the racist tag has been leveled at people so freely. Have not read one single racist comment on this thread. Bigoted ? Maybe. Racist? Where?


No racist comments, but plenty of miss informed ones


----------



## wereprawn (28/3/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Most of the bigotry in this thread is based on religion, not race, which unfortunately lacks such a neat term, but what do you call bigotry based on race if not racist?


Where is the bigotry based on race? Muslims, Christians ect, are from every part of the world.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (28/3/15)

wereprawn said:


> Where is the bigotry based on race? Muslims, Christians ect, are from every part of the world.


Why does it matter? Racist bigotry is different or worse than any other kind?

Neither Lacto nor aceto have any place in an APA - both will ruin it. Same goes for both kinds of bigotry and our country.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (28/3/15)

See how I brought the concepts of unjustifiable intolerance back to home brewing? BOOM!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

You Sir, should be PM


----------



## manticle (28/3/15)

I don't see this as a race based issue and if you are referring to me, you'll notice I used the terms nationalistic, blindly patriotic and xenophobic in response to a specific facebook message, not the overall thread. The ignorance and irrationality that drives the anti halal crap is akin to the illogical, irrational response that occurs within all bigotry (including genuine racism) but I'd rather attack/defend specifics than dismiss opposing arguments with all encompassing ephitets such as racist. That said, the stupidity that underlies all bigotry (including racism) makes me want to pull out the follicles that are unaffected by male pattern baldness right out from my goldarned roots.

Yes I darn them.

With gold.

Bigotry is by nature stupid and ignorant. Why would anyone want to be deliberately stupid or ignorant?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

Arguing with someone over Halal is like arguing with a VB drinker that homebrew is good


----------



## spog (28/3/15)

JDW81 said:


> There are plenty of illegal methods of entry, and it includes by both air and sea. There is nothing illegal however about claiming asylum, irrespective of how you arrive.
> There are far more people who arrive by plane and claim asylum than do by boat, however the pollies seem to leave that out of their scaremongering rhetoric.


As you quoted a quoted ,you said " There are plenty of illegal methods of entry".
To me,and this is my stance upon the illegal / legal entry or indeed immigration to Aus.
It seems to me, that people have a problem with the term,an accepted lawfull therefore legal term, ILLEGAL.
Claiming Asylum is a claim and a claim only,regardless of how any person arrives here or any bloody where.

So,now lets put aside any Political shite,right here and now.
EXAMPLE: a person from Afghanistan ( well now isn't this topical) choose's to leave/ flee/flee / leave their home country and attempt to find a better a better life.
Now Afghanistan is a long way from Aus,but to get here they make a choice,a choice of moving, a choice of paying some people smuggling shit rag of a predator .its a bloody long way and many countries have to be crossed.
But to get to a point from Afghanistan to a place where they can attempt to get here they are now NO LONGER asylum seekers,lets not forget all the countries they have passed through to get to the last step.
In doing so they are no longer Asylum seekers they are economic refugees.
Like it or not this is my stance/ unwavering opinion.
IF any person wishes to come here,do it through the appropriate lawful channels ...now I'm off to have a Coppers.
Cheers....spog.....


----------



## Eagleburger (28/3/15)

manticle said:


> Bigotry is by nature stupid and ignorant. Why would anyone want to be deliberately stupid or ignorant?



By definition bigotry is irrational. So if you have a good reason, you are not a bigot.


----------



## superstock (28/3/15)

TimT said:


> Who in the hell grew up in Australia singing the national anthem 'with hand on heart'? That's a yank thing. Once again Cut And Paste Man strikes!


Obviously you didn't go to New Farm State School in the 1950s.

P.S. My father was an American--not a yank, (seeing we are being racially sensitive)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/15)

Quite recently I read on a thread that someone said they hate fat people because they put a strain on the medical system, I wonder where the bigot police were then, or do they believe that bigotry is only associated with religion or race?


----------



## Killer Brew (28/3/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/15)

RSPCA Australia knowledgebase / Farm animals / Animal management / What is Halal slaughter in Australia?




What is Halal slaughter in Australia?





Article ID: 116
Last updated: 18 Mar, 2015
Revision: 16


Print
Export to PDF

Subscribe

Email to friend
Share


Views: 225898






[SIZE=small]Halal describes what is lawful for Muslims to eat. Halal food laws are based on interpretation of the Quran, the Muslim scripture, and set out the range of beverages and foods (including meat) that are acceptable for Muslims to eat. The procedures for Halal slaughter can vary from place to place because of the differing interpretations of the Quran: this article describes Halal slaughter in Australia.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]The main concern with halal slaughter is whether or not pre-slaughter stunning is used. In Australia, the national standard[/SIZE][SIZE=small] for meat production requires that all animals must be effectively stunned (unconscious) prior to slaughter. The vast majority of halal slaughter in Australia (included at export abattoirs) complies with this standard, that is, all animals are stunned prior to slaughter. The only difference is that a reversible stunning method is used, while conventional humane slaughter may use an irreversible stunning method. The time to regain consciousness following a reversible stun may vary depending on the intensity of the stun. At Australian abattoirs, the aim is to ensure that reversible stunning is done in a way that depth of unconsciousness is sufficient to allow for the animal to bleed out and die before there is a chance of regaining consciousness.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Halal slaughter in overseas abattoirs often does not include stunning - this is the key difference between halal slaughter in Australia and many other countries. Although reversible stunning is far better from an animal welfare perspective than no stunning at all, irreversible stunning is more effective in inducing unconsciousness than reversible stunning and is therefore the preferred method.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]*Exemptions from pre-slaughter stunning requirements*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]There are a small number of abattoirs in Australia that have been granted permission from the relevant State or Territory food authority to conduct religious slaughter without prior stunning – for either Halal or Kosher (Jewish slaughter) purposes. These ‘approvals’ are effectively exemptions to standard Australian slaughter practice. The proportion of animals slaughtered under these exemptions is very small, but nevertheless that any animals are slaughtered without stunning is of concern to the RSPCA.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]For cattle and sheep, the requirements for religious slaughter without prior stunning are set out in a nationally adopted guideline _Ritual Slaughter for Ovine (Sheep) and Bovine (Cattle)_:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]For cattle, stunning is still required but this occurs immediately after the throat is cut. Two separate slaughtermen must be present: one to perform the cut (which must sever both the carotid arteries and jugular veins) and one to perform the stunning.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]For sheep, stunning is not required except where the animal is distressed or does not rapidly lose consciousness, in which case they must be immediately stunned.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]T[/SIZE][SIZE=small]he requirements for cattle and sheep are different because cattle take longer than sheep to lose consciousness as they have an extra blood supply to the brain at the back of the neck running along the vertebrae.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]All Halal slaughter of chickens in Australia includes prior stunning.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]The RSPCA is concerned there are much greater risks of an animal suffering during slaughter without stunning than for conventional slaughter. Slaughtering an animal while fully conscious requires additional handling and restraint and means that the animal will experience pain associated with the throat cut and subsequent bleeding out. *For these reasons, the RSPCA is strongly opposed to all forms of slaughter that do not involve prior stunning of the animal.*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=small]What you can do to help[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=small]It is the state/territory food authority that provides abattoirs with special permission to conduct religious slaughter without prior stunning. If you are opposed to slaughter without prior stunning, please contact your state/territory Minister for Agriculture to make your views known.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]For further information see:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Model Code of Practice for the Welfare of Animals: Livestock at Slaughtering Establishments
Australian Standard for the Hygienic Production and Transportation of Meat and Meat Products for Human Consumption[/SIZE]


----------



## spog (28/3/15)

Killer Brew said:


>


Whoa, boat people in reverse, I could go a pint or twelve of cask ale right now.......


----------



## JasonP (28/3/15)

Killer Brew said:


>


Can I buy any of you ***** a drink?


----------



## manticle (28/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Quite recently I read on a thread that someone said they hate fat people because they put a strain on the medical system, I wonder where the bigot police were then, or do they believe that bigotry is only associated with religion or race?


Plenty of people are anti anti-fat.
If you're comparing comments on first world obesity with deep seated long term hateful prejudices like anti semitism, homophobia or genuine racism though, you've got a pretty weak argument. Homosexuals burnt at stakes, africans sold into slavery, aboriginals massacred or robbed of their own children, jews interred in labour and death camps and overweight people featured on a slightly humiliating reality tv show.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/15)

Not a weak argument, bigotry covers everything, thin people, fat people, ugly people, disabled people or any category in which a group may be vilified it isn't just about race, religion or homosexuals.


----------



## Eagleburger (28/3/15)

manticle said:


> Plenty of people are anti anti-fat.
> If you're comparing comments on first world obesity with deep seated long term hateful prejudices like anti semitism, homophobia or genuine racism though, you've got a pretty weak argument. Homosexuals burnt at stakes, africans sold into slavery, aboriginals massacred or robbed of their own children, jews interred in labour and death camps and overweight people featured on a slightly humiliating reality tv show.


Dont want to extinguish your anger, but most of those examples you cite are the result of greed and power rather than prejudice.


----------



## Eagleburger (28/3/15)

not to mention, cliche.


----------



## roastinrich (28/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Arguing with someone over Halal is like arguing with a VB drinker that homebrew is good.


That is so serendipitous cos it was only today I was conversing with a sales rep from Balmain and Hawthorne Brewing during a tasting in BWS that his biggest challenge were "VB" drinkers who said that the beer (Balmain, Hawthorne, Arctic Monkey) "tastes like sh!t". I guess it's synonymous with intellectually and/or culturally challenged consumers. On a side note- this is a good thread idea for drawing out any religious or political views or opinions into discussion whether argumentative or constructive.


----------



## mje1980 (29/3/15)

I tried Balmain pale ale and thought it was pretty average


----------



## S.E (29/3/15)

I lived near a halal butcher and his lamb chops were exceptionally tasty. Always covered in bone fragments though, even after a thorough wash I was chewing bits of bone.


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Dont want to extinguish your anger, but most of those examples you cite are the result of greed and power rather than prejudice.


Prejudices are often used to drive and maintain greed and power. There's nothing that says they can't and don't often coexist. What's the cliche bit?


----------



## dicko (29/3/15)

I could not really be bothered reading all 15 pages so I hope no one else has posted this pic.


----------



## goomboogo (29/3/15)

dicko said:


> I could not really be bothered reading all 15 pages so I hope no one else has posted this pic.


I still wish no one had posted it. If you're being ironic, I apologise for missing the joke.


----------



## justatad (29/3/15)

Thats one muther of a roo Dicko, give him a bandanna and a machine gun an call him rambo.


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not a weak argument, bigotry covers everything, thin people, fat people, ugly people, disabled people or any category in which a group may be vilified it isn't just about race, religion or homosexuals.



Of course it covers everything. Just not sure who the bigot police are or what obesity has to do with halal.

Furthermore, the effect of different prejudices (and their history) does make some reasonable distinctions. Someone could be bigoted against you because you drive a Mercedes or ride a bike but the real effect in terms of historical wrongs doesn't compare to some of the earlier, (supposedly cliched) examples I gave.

People of privilege are always the first to cry foul when someone is mean to them yet whinge about their right to use racist, sexist whatever ephitets they please whenever they please. Hurt feelings reports for all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/15)

What if you hate people equally,,,?


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

That's totally fine. They probably deserve it.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/3/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What if you hate people equally,,,?


Hatist !!


... not to be confused with a Hattist ... h34r:


----------



## dicko (29/3/15)

justatad said:


> Thats one muther of a roo Dicko, give him a bandanna and a machine gun an call him rambo.


He has definitely been workin' out. :lol:


----------



## dicko (29/3/15)

goomboogo said:


> I still wish no one had posted it. If you're being ironic, I apologise for missing the joke.


Apology accepted goomboogo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/15)

The obesity thing is, on this site within the last fortnight a blatant bigoted remark was made about obese people, not one finger pointed or call made about a bigoted remark, so do the bigot police (the ones on this site who want to point a finger and call bigot) think that bigotry only counts if it is against race or religion.
In these posts no one has made any bigotry remarks, if someone has said they won't buy a product if they believe that the said product is certified halal because of their concerns that any money made by the certification could go to towards promoting Sharia law, rightly or wrongly, as no one can prove either way where any profits go.
For myself I don't care whether something is kosher or halal as long as its edible, excepting the halal laundry powder which I have noticed in our laundry and in saying this I do not support Sharia law just in case the money does go to promoting it.


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

Maybe the bigotry police missed it. I reckon I did.

I agree bigotry takes many forms and none are justifiable on principle. My point, if I could put it crudely though is that there is still a vast difference between calling someone a skip or a pom and calling someone a nigger or a wog and that is due to relative privilege and historical context.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/15)

Terms/sayings/names change over time. You never hear the word nigger used anymore, to the point that to the younger generation they wouldnt even know what the word meant. Same as the word gay, used to mean having a happy & fun time, now associated with people of homosexual persuasion, having a happy & fun time


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/15)

I agree with you there manticle, I don't care what anyone calls me, remember the old adage,'Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me' but labeling someone that is unknown to that person a bigot because they have taken a misguided point of view of what was said is something equally as bad as being a bigot. The only bigoted views that a blind eye can be turned at are those against Collingwood


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with you there manticle, I don't care what anyone calls me, remember the old adage,'Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me' but labeling someone that is unknown to that person a bigot because they have taken a misguided point of view of what was said is something equally as bad as being a bigot. The only bigoted views that a blind eye can be turned at are those against Manly


FTFY


----------



## wereprawn (29/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I agree with you there manticle, I don't care what anyone calls me, remember the old adage,'Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me' but labeling someone that is unknown to that person a bigot because they have taken a misguided point of view of what was said is something equally as bad as being a bigot. The only bigoted views that a blind eye can be turned at are those against Collingwood


 Yep.Bigoted against people who may or may not be bigots. Should be against all bigotry though eh? :lol:


----------



## NewtownClown (29/3/15)

Air and Water are Halal.
Would all the religious bigots please desist the consumption of these two products, thank-you


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/15)

That reminds me of an argument on a pommie boxing site, the number of times twat was mentioned by one poster was hilarious, I wish I could remember it all but the ending went like this.
'You're nothing but a twatting twat, you twat' :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/15)

http://www.sbs.com.au/comedy/article/2014/11/11/man-dehydrates-after-discovering-water-halal-certified


----------



## Killer Brew (15/4/15)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-14/fact-check-does-halal-certification-fund-terrorism/6383238


----------



## QldKev (15/4/15)

I think there will be many articles which discuss both it does and doesn't support it. I don't think we know the real truth, we all can only speculate about it. Pauline Hason is known to be over the top in her speculation and claims. Do you honestly think the CEO of Halal Australia would not say they don't fund it? If an organisation did want to fund terrorism (please note I'm not saying they do) I think they would setup a third party they fund 'on the belief the funds are being used correctly' and it's that third party that would be used to forward the funds, hence keeping the originating parties name clean.


----------



## manticle (15/4/15)

And thus despite complete lack of supporting evidence, the seed of doubt is sown.

This bugbear of One nation and its ilk is totally baseless - it's more than over the top. Might as well claim they found a living Chupacubra that sucked all the blood from the QLD case swap goats..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/15)

Next they'll be claiming that gods are real. Good times.


----------



## QldKev (15/4/15)

Maybe the gods are now case swap goats?


----------



## HBHB (15/4/15)

It's been fun  interesting to watch this unfold.

See, if you want to drink beer that's made in Australia, or any one of 100 countries around the world that export to Australia, chances are it's been made using Halal certified grains. Graincorp hold Halal Certification, Joe White hold Halal Certification, Muntons hold Halal Certification, Coopers hold Halal Certification. Not for the beer malt side of it, but because a lot of their malt products and extracts are used in cereals, breads and all manner of Halal Certified products around the world. While beer doesn't meet any more of the criteria for Halal Certification than your average pig, the malts in the beer are also used by thousands of manufacturers across the country who feed the Muslim population.

If you want to eat bread, then guess what? Yup, even the yeast, the malt extract that makes the shiny brown crust and the grains that make the flour are Halal Certified.

Who had a hot cross bun at Easter? - I know I know, nothing to do with Halal - Except the delicious little fuckers are made from Halal Certified products, including the cross, the yeast and praise be to the pixies under the mushroom in the backyard, the squishy little raisins. Shit even the shortening is certified. Thanks be to the Easter Bunny.

So, unless you wish to survive on bacon and leafy greens raised in your own backyard for the remainder of your days, then it might be time to open up your minds, read the true facts about the certification and where the money trail leads and go from there. I'm fairly confident that ASIO would know where the money trail goes and would have shut it down long ago if it was likely to blow up in the Muslim Bookstore. (Shit I just got tagged by ASIO)

Now.....and this is the real question. Who has got my woomera? Coz I haven't assimilated this week and need to go find a roo


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/15)

Halal certification money in part goes to funding the teachings and implementation of Sharia law, after all halal is part of Sharia law so in effect those who buy halal certified goods, and as stated above there are is a great many items which are now certified halal, are inadvertently having sharia law imposed on them.
As for ASIO I doubt whether there is anything they can do without upsetting the muslim faith, they didn't do enough when it came to Man Harron Monis or Abdul Numan Hader so I wouldn't be holding my breath for ASIO to take action over anything.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ...
> As for ASIO I doubt whether there is anything they can do without upsetting the muslim faith,...


Please tell me you're not serious about this, WEAL.
It sounds like it's starting to get into tinfoil-hat territory :unsure:


----------



## yankinoz (15/4/15)

Oh come on. Any food can be judged halal or not, but halal certification does not apply to unprocessed or malted grain. Who financed or made that BS Boag's ad? Did Boags even know about it? If so, shame on them.


----------



## kaiserben (15/4/15)

But, but, but THEY're taking away our freedoms! 
THEY are trying to ban Easter or Anzac Day or Christmas or whatever other date is about to pop up. 
I know it's true because I read it on the interwebz. And besides, THEY look and speak funny.


----------



## jezza79 (15/4/15)

how do you torture a beer?


----------



## manticle (15/4/15)

Put it in the sun in a clear bottle.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Please tell me you're not serious about this, WEAL.
> It sounds like it's starting to get into tinfoil-hat territory :unsure:


What government dept will take action against any religion, even Scientology, never mind about any of the mainstream bona fide religions, could you imagine the outcry if money from Halal certification was going to a terrorist organisation (which I don't believe it is)and the government decided on no more halal certifications. They wouldn't dare do it. 
But the 2 companies involved in the certification do confirm that it goes to educating Muslims in Sharia law, as for ASIO just to let Man Haron Monis have as much rope as he got is not looking good on their credentials.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/15)

there's that tin foil hat again.


----------



## BadSeed (15/4/15)

Just read this thread...

It's fair to say that once again mis-informaion is the enemy.

The far right are deliberately spreading mis-information about halal certifications and fantasy links to terrorism. They are more than capable of creating professional looking wordpress sites to support their claims. These are easily spread by facebook and then unquestioningly shared and believed.

People should question the motives of the people who are giving them their information. Some people on this thread seem have done just that so fair play to them.




spog said:


> This is Australia,Australia IS a Christian Democratic country, be prepared to fit in or **** off.


Please explain B)

I am not a xtian, neither are any of my family and friends. I don't know anyone who goes to Church.
Should we all **** off? 
I also suspect that money from collection plates goes to xtian organisations.

My kids still sing the national anthem at school assembly.


----------



## HBHB (15/4/15)

yankinoz said:


> but halal certification does not apply to unprocessed or malted grain.


How so?


----------



## BadSeed (15/4/15)

A timely article here regarding some of Pauline's latest gibberish:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-14/fact-check-does-halal-certification-fund-terrorism/6383238

eta: Already posted Killer Brew, apologies.



> The value of the Australian halal certification industry can't be quantified and Ms Hanson's estimate of $3 trillion conflates the value of the global food market with the value of the halal certification market. While the proceeds of halal certification do fund Islamic organisations, Fact Check could find no evidence that this money has ever flowed to terrorist groups.
> Ms Hanson's claim doesn't check out.


There are definite links from organised crime to terrorism though.
So a bag of weed or a tug in a seedy massage parlour are more than likely funding terrorism.


----------



## Killer Brew (15/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> What government dept will take action against any religion, even Scientology, never mind about any of the mainstream bona fide religions, could you imagine the outcry if money from Halal certification was going to a terrorist organisation (which I don't believe it is)and the government decided on no more halal certifications. They wouldn't dare do it.
> But the 2 companies involved in the certification do confirm that it goes to educating Muslims in Sharia law, as for ASIO just to let Man Haron Monis have as much rope as he got is not looking good on their credentials.


The issue with Monis was that he was out on bail, not because he was Muslim, but because our bail system is f*cked. So was that cretin Bayley down in Melb and he sure wasn't a Muslim.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

That $1500 a year will buy lots of bullets and guns....

$1500 is a mere pittance compared to other certifications that business's need.

You want to make some real money, set your self up to certify food production. $1500 would only get you a phone call. The licence & approval fees ( & charhers ) can cost more than $1500..

Pauline, bless her cotton picken socks, is way off with this one


...................Wonder how much money the Catholic Church has under its loin cloth. The Diocese of Sydney alone has only a few hundred million dollars in assets, and only makes about $30m pa....


----------



## yankinoz (15/4/15)

HBHB said:


> How so?


Try this link: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-14/fact-file-what-is-halal-food/6383242

Meat products labeled halal are produced under regular supervision by religious authorities. That is where most of the cost goes. Companies producing other products sometimes seek certification of their facilities to assure that nothing non-halal gets into baked goods and the like. Grains are halal, meaning acceptable to Muslims. That should extend to malt as well. If Cooper has sought certification, it is for products other than beer, which is by definition non-halal,

If someone wishes to play the nationalist card, consider that Cooper is the only Aussie-owned macrobrewery, therefore the only one that does not have the opportunity to shift profits away from Australian tax jurisdiction. Now you are talking big money.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/15)

Killer Brew said:


> The issue with Monis was that he was out on bail, not because he was Muslim, but because our bail system is f*cked. So was that cretin Bayley down in Melb and he sure wasn't a Muslim.


But the government has admitted he was a terrorist, Muslim doesn't come into it, the bail was not for any acts of terror but for sexual assaults and accessory to murder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

yankinoz said:


> If someone wishes to play the nationalist card, consider that Cooper is the only Aussie-owned macrobrewery, therefore the only one that does not have the opportunity to shift profits away from Australian tax jurisdiction. Now you are talking big money.


You will have them chocking on their VB & NEW


----------



## Mardoo (15/4/15)

I'm so happy we have not one, but TWO Continuing Jokes threads now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Holy certification money in part goes to funding the teachings and implementation of Christian law, after all Holyness is part of Christian law so in effect those who buy Holy blessed goods, and as stated above there are is a great many items which are now certified Holy, are inadvertently having christian law imposed on them.
> As for ASIO I doubt whether there is anything they can do without upsetting the bogan faith, they didn't do enough when it came to Tony Abott or Kevin Rudd so I wouldn't be holding my breath for ASIO to take action over anything.


FTFY


----------



## brad81 (15/4/15)

Surely this can die a natural death now...

If the OPs question has not been answered in 17 pages, then it never will.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/4/15)

brad81 said:


> Surely this can die a natural death now...
> 
> If the OPs question has not been answered in 17 pages, then it never will.


Already covered it in post #244


----------



## S.E (15/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes, but
> 
> You missed out on TISM .


[SIZE=11pt]Pardon my ignorance but what the hell is or was TISM?[/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

S.E said:


> [SIZE=11pt]Pardon my ignorance but what the hell is or was TISM?[/SIZE]


Well.....you asked 


https://youtu.be/JwI2NrVYqIE


https://youtu.be/GiHdpAVIHgo


----------



## pvan340 (15/4/15)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TISM

Really need to listen to (He'll Never Be An) Ol' Man River. Great song. As well as "Greg the stop sign".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

You will never be an old man, River

https://youtu.be/sJGvmBiNiDY


----------



## luggy (15/4/15)

"You're a wanker", 
Not a personal attack, great song


----------



## S.E (15/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well.....you asked
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/JwI2NrVYqIE
> ...


Ah ok, well yes I completely missed out on that. Was it fun?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

Still is


----------



## Camo6 (15/4/15)

I blame some of my hearing loss on seeing TISM play at EV's in Croydon on several occasions. Great fun. TISM that is, not hearing loss.


----------



## S.E (15/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Still is


Sorry I’m a bit slow sometimes didn’t realise you are that way orientated, should have guessed by your signature picture. Each to their own. :chug:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

TISM some up this whole Halal debate perfectly


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/15)

S.E said:


> Sorry I’m a bit slow sometimes didn’t realise you are that way orientated, should have guessed by your signature picture. Each to their own. :chug:


?


----------



## HBHB (16/4/15)




----------



## mje1980 (16/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> But the government has admitted he was a terrorist, Muslim doesn't come into it, the bail was not for any acts of terror but for sexual assaults and accessory to murder.


So, if the bail was for non terrorist activity, why should the Feds think he was a terrorist?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/4/15)

That's not the point, he had a history of subversive activity, they had been watching him but not close enough. 
Abdul Hader in Melbourne they were watching, and asked him to come down to the station for a chat and a cup of tea!
Luckily he didn't belong to a terrorist cell otherwise he could have gone to the station with a bomb strapped to his back instead of just a couple of knives.

I do hope they aren't getting confused between the word tourist and terrorist.


----------



## mje1980 (16/4/15)

Was he ever charged with anything terrorist related?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/15)

Nope. sending hate mail to war widows, sexual assault, accessory to murder.

Obviously couldn't be charged relating to the lindt cafe siege because he got iced.


----------



## S.E (16/4/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ?


Bit of a misunderstanding. I only watched a few seconds of your links and thought they were some sort of gay vids. Just did a bit of googling and see they were a Melbourne band.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/15)

and one of the best at that 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFc-ictzHKE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wppheBwoC8I


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/15)

S.E said:


> Bit of a misunderstanding. I only watched a few seconds of your links and thought they were some sort of gay vids. Just did a bit of googling and see they were a Melbourne band.


Thats probably one of the things that has been said about TISM


----------



## pcmfisher (17/4/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nope. * sending hate mail to war widows, sexual assault, accessory to murder.*
> 
> Obviously couldn't be charged relating to the lindt cafe siege because he got iced.


But that's ok says Gillian Triggs of the Human Rights Commision. As long as we don't infringe on his rights.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/15)

We are all equal under the law, that's how it ******* works.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (17/4/15)

Wow since this thread quietened down I've actually forgotten which forum dwellers were normal and which were "wtf I can't believe you exist in modern Australia".

Probably a good thing so we can just get back to talking about beer regardless of unfounded bigotry.


----------



## Fylp (17/4/15)

Hey, did you know that all chicken from the major producers is halal! So I guess if your that worried, you should give up chicken. Me personally I get I bit sick of all this rubbish, to say that buying halal is supporting any kind of extremist Islam is like saying shopping at a Vinnies store supports the IRA. Get over it and brew some beer.


----------



## manticle (17/4/15)

Fylp said:


> Hey, did you know that all chicken from the major producers is halal! So I guess if your that worried, you should give up chicken. Me personally I get I bit sick of all this rubbish, to say that buying halal is supporting any kind of extremist Islam is like saying shopping at a Vinnies store supports the IRA. Get over it and brew some beer.



Best post of the entire thread.


----------



## earle (17/4/15)

Fylp said:


> Hey, did you know that all chicken from the major producers is halal! So I guess if your that worried, you should give up chicken. Me personally I get I bit sick of all this rubbish, to say that buying halal is supporting any kind of extremist Islam is like saying shopping at a Vinnies store supports the IRA. Get over it and brew some beer.


Telling rednecks to give up KFC - now that sounds like an act of terror...


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/15)

manticle said:


> Best post of the entire thread.


There's a button for that, you know... -_-


----------



## kaiserben (17/4/15)

Fylp said:


> Hey, did you know that all chicken from the major producers is halal! So I guess if your that worried, you should give up chicken. Me personally I get I bit sick of all this rubbish, to say that buying halal is supporting any kind of extremist Islam is like saying shopping at a Vinnies store supports the IRA. Get over it and brew some beer.


I'm gonna boycott until KFC stops funding those evil bastards at Cricket Australia.


----------



## hotmelt (17/4/15)

I used to hate them adverts for the halal golf shops.
halal Al golf balls $$
halal Al golf shoes $$
halal Al golf clubs $$


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/15)

earle said:


> Telling rednecks to give up KFC - now that sounds like an act of terror...


They will be chocking on the wishbones , and washing it down with foreign owned beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/15)

Fucken chemtrails man


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/15)

ppfft...chemtrails...thats bullshit...its the fluoride in the water controlling our minds that is the problem


----------



## pat_00 (24/4/15)

Chemtrails got you down? I have some lovely orgonite I could sell you for an unreasonable sum......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/15)

Damn...how did I miss out on this stuff. its the dogs bollox

http://www.orgonite.info/how-to-make-orgonite.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

4 Corners on ABC is about Halal certification.

**** me there are some ignorant people out there


----------



## crowmanz (7/9/15)

lol in the shop and the lady, who just talked about religious freedom, picked up weet-bix and said how are people meant to know they are halal, umm they are a owned by sanitarium who are a Seventh-Day Adventist company.


----------



## wereprawn (7/9/15)

crowmanz said:


> lol in the shop and the lady, who just talked about religious freedom, picked up weet-bix and said how are people meant to know they are halal, umm they are a owned by sanitarium who are a Seventh-Day Adventist company.


And they are halal certified .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

crowmanz said:


> lol in the shop and the lady, who just talked about religious freedom, picked up weet-bix and said how are people meant to know they are halal, umm they are a owned by sanitarium who are a Seventh-Day Adventist company.


Dont be starting a religious food debate...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

wereprawn said:


> And they are halal certified .


Ironic B)


----------



## panspermian (7/9/15)

Who cares if it's halal, is it kosher?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

Only the salt


----------



## MHB (8/9/15)

The best kebabs in Newcastle are Halal, I eat them because they are the best kebabs and don't care if they are halal.
Best bagels I ever found were from a little Jewish baker in Dover Heights - guess where I went for bagels

I don't care if something is certified Halal, Kosher, Fair Trade, Gluten Free, Organic... I wouldn't let that stop me buying it if it was the product I liked.
I am fairly sure that if any of the Halal certifying organisations were funnelling money to IS or who ever, one of our fairly reactionary governments agencies would be jumping up and down on their (figuratively) testicles.

Relax if you like Coopers buy it, if you don't buy something else.
Mark


----------



## Mardoo (8/9/15)

This thread isn't necro, it's zombie.


----------



## SBOB (8/9/15)

I don't know, I'm pretty interested to find out where these amazing kebabs MHB is talking about come from....


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/15)

MHB said:


> The best kebabs in Newcastle are Halal, I eat them because they are the best kebabs and don't care if they are halal.
> Best bagels I ever found were from a little Jewish baker in Dover Heights - guess where I went for bagels
> 
> I don't care if something is certified Halal, Kosher, Fair Trade, *Gluten Free, Organic*... I wouldn't let that stop me buying it if it was the product I liked.
> ...


poof..


----------



## MHB (8/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> poof..


I'm not actually, but its good to see you have an opinion and are willing to make one of your many valued contributions to the discussion.

Lets not start making it personal
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (8/9/15)

Come on MHB tell us where the kebabs are.


----------



## MHB (8/9/15)

Cappadocia Turkish in Beaumont St Hamilton
The #4 Pidda is pretty good to
Mark
https://www.womo.com.au/reviews/cappadocia-turkish-cuisine-kebab-and-pidda-house-hamilton


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/9/15)

Anything in Beaumont St is good


----------

